# Popular Bodhi Strains



## Sativied (Mar 25, 2015)

…and their origin.

“Known as a family owned business that use organic methods in producing seeds, Bodhi Seeds use a special genetics file to know what the best strains to produce hybrid marijuana seeds are.”

Fairytale = strain of mysterious origin, landrace that fell out of the sky and magically turned suitable for indoor growing produce dense nuggets and high cannabinoid contents.

Snow Lotus
Afgooey x Block Head = ( Sensi Afghani #1 x Maui Haze ) x ( (pollen chucked cut x DJ Short’s Blueberry) x fairytale )

Snow Lotus us used in several pollen chucks from Bodhi such as:

Super Snow Lotus: Snow Lotus x Sensi SuperSkunk
Superstitious: Snow Lotus x Stevie Wonder, one of the most ridiculous lineages I’ve ever seen. Contains more from sensi, more from DJ, more bag seed and fairytales. 
White Lotus: Snow Lotus x another fairytale from unknown origin, bred by widowed leprechauns in the Himalayans.
Green Lotus: Snow Lotus x Green Crack (Sensi Skunk #1 x fairytale)

Super Silver Yo Mama
(Afgooey, see above, x Appalachia (green crack x chermie dawg x chermie dawg x sensi Afghani #1)) x SSH from MrNice.nl

Apollo 11: With a name like that, has to be all american right… It’s however C99 x Sensi’s Jack Herrer. C99 is based on bag seed from…. ***drumroll***… Sensi’s Jack Herrer, backcrossed with Shiva Skunk from…. sensi seeds...

Lots of landraces x dutch IBLs x US bag seed elite hermie cuts. Some interesting stuff actually. 

Let’s see what else… ah yes of course, OG Kush crosses…

Tiger Milk vs Tiger Milk Remix lineage… 

While it’s obvious whose work amongst others they base theirs on, I have to conclude these guys are good at what they do. Unless they have an absurd amount of space and huge amount of plants in total, that’s some fine pollen chucking. From a subjective perspective a valid and by them expected comment, hence the “special genetics file” 

From 2014:
Mr Nice.nl SSH x William Wonder = Temple

Limited/No Description:
-
• Blueberry Temple (DJ Short Blueberry × Temple)
• Dream Temple (Blue Dream × Temple)
• Kinky Temple (Ray Davies C99 × Temple)
• Krypton (Kryptonite × Temple)
• Super Silver Temple (Super Silver Haze × Temple)
• Temple of Larry (Larry OG × Temple)
• Tiger Temple (Tigermelon × Temple)
• Tree of Life (Jack Herer × Temple)
• Nepali Temple (Nepali OG × Temple)
--

Unreleased/In Testing:
-
• Cherry Temple (Cherry Pie × Temple)
• IO Temple (Interstellar Overdrive aka Satori × Temple)
• Temple F2 (Temple × Temple)
• Temple Lights (NL5 × Temple)
• Temple of Infinite Euphoria (Infinite Euphoria × Temple)

Temple F2 is still being tested, F1 already used for 13 pollen chucks including SSH and other crosses based on SSH.

And that’s just ‘an’ example.. 

Family owned, organic methods, special genetics file, secret underground location in the desert…


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 25, 2015)

So Bodhi pollen chucks and his plants still shit all over anything being offered by the Dutch? Sweet.

What is your point with these threads? We should all be purchasing shit genetics from BF and GHS? Maybe Sensi's horrible seed stock? Nothing like ordering Hashplant and getting a Haze.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh, I'm sure this thread will get play. LOL.

I've heard a lot of praise to Bodhi here on RIU, I think it would be interesting to hear some of the bad too. I'm not a fan of the major pollen chucking that has been declared the new normal. I would rather have stability than a thousand different strains but then again I have a fairly large attention span. Cheers.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 25, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> So Bodhi pollen chucks and his plants still shit all over anything being offered by the Dutch? Sweet.
> 
> What is your point with these threads? We should all be purchasing shit genetics from BF and GHS? Maybe Sensi's horrible seed stock? Nothing like ordering Hashplant and getting a Haze.


I second this question....what's your point with these threads? Dutch pride?




thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh, I'm sure this thread will get play. LOL.
> 
> I've heard a lot of praise to Bodhi here on RIU, I think it would be interesting to hear some of the bad too. I'm not a fan of the major pollen chucking that has been declared the new normal. I would rather have stability than a thousand different strains but then again I have a fairly large attention span. Cheers.


I can't speak for anyone else, but my primary concern is quality. I don't much care how a breeder arrives at that, but if I am pleased with the end result I will continue to buy that breeders gear. I have germinated packs (or partial packs) of 4 strains from Bodhi, and all 4 have yielded amazing keepers. I can't say that about any other breeder whether they be American, Dutch, Canadian, whatever.


----------



## Positivity (Mar 25, 2015)

Meh...anybody that claims they own a strain is a goober. We're lucky mother earth has provided for us. 

How can you not like bodhi. How else would you get to sample so many different great varieties that normally aren't available. Not to mention in stock. Or in regular seed form. With consistent results. Annnnd...at a decent price. 

Sorry, i'm a new fan.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 25, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I second this question....what's your point with these threads? Dutch pride?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard good, like I said but I'm just curious as to how it survives the test of time. Was once a day when TGA and subcool were the talk of the town. No disrespect towards bodhi nor his lineages. Just curious to hear the horror stories if there are any, if not it only lends to his credibility. Cheers.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 25, 2015)

And of course when I say stability, I mean stable lines of fire. No point in stabilizing bunk weed. If a pollen chuck line has been worked well, it should be stable.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 25, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've heard good, like I said but I'm just curious as to how it survives the test of time. Was once a day when TGA and subcool were the talk of the town. No disrespect towards bodhi nor his lineages. Just curious to hear the horror stories if there are any, if not it only lends to his credibility. Cheers.


I dunno. I have no allegiance to any particular breeder. I have spent more money on Serious Seeds than any other breeder and I don't have a single strain from them in my garden today (wish I still had the Kali Mist though). I've grown 3 strains from TGA, and I still have Cheese Quake in my garden. I'm planning on growing more from them in the future.

I'm 100% positive that you will find shitty plants in Bodhi seed packs. Pretty tough to avoid. I haven't come across that plant yet though. He's reasonably priced, seems like a real humble guy that stays out of the on-line BS, and his strains are consistently great. I think he's in a leauge of his own right now.


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2015)

Good thread....

Very good thread,and up front information.....

An un identified male......say it's not so.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> Good thread....
> 
> Very good thread,and up front information.....
> 
> An un identified male......say it's not so.


I wish you would be this objective about Gage Green gear.

"Keepin it real"


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I wish you would be this objective about Gage Green gear.
> 
> "Keepin it real"


Try all you wish....I post good and bad...about any seed company.

But this is a bodhi thread,you trying too derail it already?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> Try all you wish....I post good and bad...about any seed company.
> 
> But this is a bodhi thread,you trying too derail it already?


LOL!

Yeah, you rip Gage on the regular.


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> LOL!
> 
> Yeah, you rip Gage on the regular.


If I'm not getting bad plants,why would I say I am?
 
Mothers milk.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 25, 2015)

out of two blue tara seeds this was the female.

Maybe you need some of the American guys to come down there and teach you Dutchies how to pollen chuck?


----------



## bluesdad (Mar 25, 2015)

all I know is every strain I've grown of Bodhi gear has been killer.Snow Queen:a tester,was one of the best tasting,best high I've ever got.Pollen Chucking or whatever the dude knows how to create killer strains.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 25, 2015)

My Tranquil Elephantizer Remix hermied on me a bit, did it from clone as well. Must have been sterile though, even though I found quite a few nanners when I chopped her down there weren't any seeds in the top buds, a couple in the lowers, but I'm not 100% it was from the TER.

For full disclosure purposes


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> Good thread....
> 
> Very good thread,and up front information.....
> 
> An un identified male......say it's not so.


If someone started a thread like this on Gage you'd shit your pants and fall off your chair.... but a competitor of Gage, your response is "Very good thread". There's 400+ pages on that gage thread, and according to you not one single person has brought up a legitimate gripe. Nothing but "haters" I think was the term you used.




genuity said:


> If I'm not getting bad plants,why would I say I am?
> View attachment 3380345
> Mothers milk.


Look, you're obviously good at growing. I would never deny that. But you are very biased and protective of GGG. To pretend otherwise is silly. Gage charges $125 per pack, never runs any promos or gives away any freebies, which is fine, but they/you best be prepared for some blowback if people aren't happy with the results. I can pick up 3 packs of Bodhi's gear for $140 at GLG, or 1 pack of gage for $125 at NGR. No brainer.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 25, 2015)

There's the TER still a wonderful plant.


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> If someone started a thread like this on Gage you'd shit your pants and fall off your chair.... but a competitor of Gage, your response is "Very good thread". There's 400+ pages on that gage thread, and according to you not one single person has brought up a legitimate gripe. Nothing but "haters" I think was the term you used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you just looking for freebies,then that's you...and if you think price is what makes as train good,you are even more nuts....

what is this competitor...what's to compete about?

You sir,are so full of your self....

I grew a herm monster by GGG for 3 grows...and posted all pics along the way....I post all balls,of all plants by any breeder..


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 25, 2015)

from what i heard, dutch weed wouldnt exist if americans didnt bring their genetics over back in the 80s. just what i heard on the street...


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> out of two blue tara seeds this was the female.
> 
> Maybe you need some of the American guys to come down there and teach you Dutchies how to pollen chuck?


yummm


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> If you just looking for freebies,then that's you...and if you think price is what makes as train good,you are even more nuts....
> 
> what is this competitor...what's to compete about?
> 
> ...


I'm not full of myself. Just calling you what you are. Biased. Good grower, but very biased.

What would your response be if someone started a thread like this on Gage? "Great thread"?? lol

edit: Yes, price matters. Of course it isn't any indication on how good a strain or company is. If that were the case Gage would be on top. But they're not. I would have gotten more satisfaction from wiping my arse with $125 I spent on the pile of crap I got from them. Why does Gage feel they need to charge $125 when Bodhi charges $70? Are their seeds better? More expensive to produce? Or are they just greedy? 

Freebies are nice too. Find me one person that doesn't base their purchases off of what type of freebies they will get, and I'll find you 100 that do.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 25, 2015)

i started a thread bout the shadyness of keyplay, he hopped on n hated.....hes biased like a mofo! called me a hater even though he admitted " the infos there for anyone to read if they want"....but yea im a hater....lol


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm not full of myself. Just calling you what you are. Biased. Good grower, but very biased.
> 
> What would your response be if someone started a thread like this on Gage? "Great thread"?? lol


Yes,it would be a great thread....put together a lot of good information....not some random hate.

Show me this bias....you are too full of your self,is this about GGG or me?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 25, 2015)

*DUTCH SEED COMPANIES*

During the early 1980s, several marijuana seed companies appeared in the Netherlands, where cultivation of Cannabis for seed production and the sale of seeds were tolerated. Political pressure on marijuana growers in North America forced the thrust of progress in sinsemilla breeding to the Netherlands, where the political climate was much less threatening. For North American and European growers, this meant continued availability of exotic high-quality marijuana seeds.

Almost all of the Dutch varieties contain germ plasm from one or more of the founding genetic building blocks brought from North America. Cultivars such as Original Haze, Hindu Kush, Afghani No. 1, and Skunk No. 1 were established in California before their seeds were taken to the Netherlands in the early 1980s. As these cultivars were relatively stable seed varieties, breeders had a greater chance of selecting a favorable male plant as a pollen source for breeding. Cultivars such as Northern Lights, Big Bud, Hash Plant, and G-13 went to the Netherlands from the Pacific Northwest as rooted female cuttings. There were never males of these varieties, and, therefore, commercial seeds were all made by crosses with a male of a different variety such as Skunk No. 1, or more rarely by masculinizing a female cutting to produce pollen for self-pollinating.





*Durban Poison*When connoisseurs of North American sinsemilla comment that ?All the Dutch varieties seem the same,? this should come as no surprise, since Dutch varieties share so much of their heritage. Of the nearly 150 varieties offered for sale by Dutch seed companies in 2000, 80 percent of them contain germ plasm that first came to the Netherlands prior to 1985. Most of the seed companies have continued to reshuffle the heavily stacked deck of original North American germ plasm, and since the 1980s few companies have introduced anything new

http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/4721.html


----------



## Sativied (Mar 25, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> Almost all of the Dutch varieties contain germ plasm from one or more of the founding genetic building blocks brought from North America. Cultivars such as Original Haze, Hindu Kush, Afghani No. 1, and Skunk No. 1 were established in California before their seeds were taken to the Netherlands in the early 1980s.


And after decades of selecting and breeding turned into the highly potent stable indoor varieties that in the US are now used to pollen chuck up the gene pool at a rate never seen before. Over 30 years of work, slowly increasing yields, decreasing flowering time, increase potency, increase bud rot and pm resistance, HPS resistance, adding variety in qualitative characters, doing the actual work with some dignity, from which pocket fillers profit today. 

Indeed, "germ plasm" and cultivars....  The breeders who deserve credit for that are no longer active, or moved to Amsterdam. The pollen chuckers today put those people to shame. 

Ever grown O Haze?  Any idea why SSH is so popular?

Bodhi is obviously all about filling pockets and not about introducing new strains, only a complete retard doesn't get that. Might as well buy from GHS... 



greenghost420 said:


> When connoisseurs of North American sinsemilla comment that ?All the Dutch varieties seem the same,? this should come as no surprise, since Dutch varieties share so much of their heritage. Of the nearly 150 varieties offered for sale by Dutch seed companies in 2000, 80 percent of them contain germ plasm that first came to the Netherlands prior to 1985. Most of the seed companies have continued to reshuffle the heavily stacked deck of original North American germ plasm, and since the 1980s few companies have introduced anything new


Sounds like a Barcelona fan doing a review about their social clubs. The irony is that it only makes the pollen chucks based on all those blend varieties only worse... Some nationalistic USA fan ironically accusing dutch breeders of not introducing anything new while they use those dutch breeder's gear x bag seed x pollen chuck x nothing but inbred hype.

Breeder's in the US and Spain would have far less to chuck without the work of actual breeders in the Netherlands. Without them most of you'd still be smoking "grass" instead of frosty nuggets. 

Hilarious though, can't breed for real so ends up creating more new varieties... yeah doh...  Clueless


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 25, 2015)

Sativied said:


> And after decades of selecting and breeding turned into the highly potent stable indoor varieties that in the US are now used to pollen chuck up the gene pool at a rate never seen before. Over 30 years of work, slowly increasing yields, decreasing flowering time, increase potency, increase bud rot and pm resistance, HPS resistance, adding variety in qualitative characters, doing the actual work with some dignity, from which pocket fillers profit today.
> 
> Indeed, "germ plasm" and cultivars....  The breeders who deserve credit for that are no longer active, or moved to Amsterdam. The pollen chuckers today put those people to shame.
> 
> ...



So which Dutch breeders would you recommend?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 25, 2015)

The line is cast, the bait is set.


----------



## BadInfluence (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh dear. So much negativity here.... why does everybody hate dutch breeders? 



greenghost420 said:


> ......such as Original Haze, Hindu Kush, Afghani No. 1, and Skunk No. 1 were established in California before their seeds were taken to the Netherlands in the early 1980s.


Yeah, the names of some of these strains kinda give it away, true american heritage, clearly. Know what? i bet if you dig deep enough you will find out that ALL the weed seeds available out there come from a handful of landraces or heirlooms. Who gives a shit where they were crossed? This usually happens where people don't get arrested for growing.
You should be "glad" that only Holland and Spain are really in the european business. If it were legal in other parts of Europe like Austria, Germany, France and the whole eastern part you could expect "new" great stuff very soon. And of course these people would start with some existing stuff collected from all over the planet. 

So don't buy from dutch breeders if you don't like them but you should still be glad that they're there. I don't want to imagine where we would be without Sensi Seeds to just name one.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 25, 2015)

BadInfluence said:


> Oh dear. So much negativity here.... why does everybody hate dutch breeders?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally don't hate dutch breeders, think it's ridiculous to act like they behave any different then the American breeders. Plenty of flavour of the month crosses coming out of Euro breeders, it just takes them longer to get the original cuts 

Had plenty of respect for Sativied but his recent troll jobs.... losing some of it man.


----------



## COGrown (Mar 25, 2015)

Sativied said:


> buy tired old dutch garbage from a bunch of jealous has beens, so that you can enjoy the pleasure of going through 50 beans to find one halfway decent and halfway potent plant.


You'd be better off slinging mud against a breeder who doesn't put the effort into selection and testing that bodhi does. And you're definitely calling the wrong guy greedy. B has sent people on this board and others plenty of beans that were not available for sale for free just because they wanted them, and he could also charge much more for his work than he does. 

I think the real question here is what exactly are you trying to get at?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 25, 2015)

There's great cannabis coming from all over the globe.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 25, 2015)

lol Dutch "breeders"

you seem like a good guy who recently is enjoying some trolling and having a laugh. I actually think that your last couple of threads were funny. I hope that it is not legitimate hate cause the Dutch are not on top of the game, likely not even in the top 3 anymore... you do kinda seem bitter about that... just smoke a spliff and chill, who cares...

edit - there is only a couple of dutch breeders that I would consider, Karma being one that is def doing it right! so big him up.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 25, 2015)

He calls Robert Connell Clarke a "Barcelona fan doing a review about their social clubs." Funny.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 25, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> He calls Robert Connell Clarke a "Barcelona fan doing a review about their social clubs." Funny.


And Sensi Seeds own website talks about how Ben Dronkers used gene stock from the USA to create hybrids.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 25, 2015)

"In the early Eighties, the first examples of innovative, stabilised hybrids from the US were arriving in Europe. Ben was able to obtain these original genetics – including Haze and Skunk – making Sensi’s founder one of only three Dutch grower-breeders who had access to this first wave of US hybrids. The new genetics further strengthened and expanded the gene-libraries of all three breeders and also served as excellent templates for the cross-breeding process. *In many ways, this influx of new genetic material was the final step required for the creation of new, world-class hybrids in Europe.*"

http://sensiseeds.com/en/blog/about-sensi-seeds/history-of-sensi-seeds/sensi-seeds-cannabis-breeding-history-part-one/


----------



## coppershot (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## littlegiant (Mar 26, 2015)

bluesdad said:


> all I know is every strain I've grown of Bodhi gear has been killer.Snow Queen:a tester,was one of the best tasting,best high I've ever got.Pollen Chucking or whatever the dude knows how to create killer strains.


Really nice to hear that ! Have 2 packs and have not heard much on this strain.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 26, 2015)

im not hating nor did i say i hate anything dutch! just posting shit i read. could be fake , never know on the net...


----------



## thump easy (Mar 26, 2015)

Wow Lolz I used infinate uforia with xxx cookies .. It turned out nice infinite cookies.this thread is a some does this mean a battle????


----------



## TheHermit (Mar 26, 2015)

I have to call bs on all this talk about all of sensi lines being stable ibl's. One of my favorite strains is Jack Herer. It is hardly what I would call stable. Good, but not stable. If it was, wouldn't c99 and amnesia be indistinguishable from Jack? Sensi simply took existing lines and improved them. I don't see how this is any different than what Bodhi is doing.

And as has been already pointed out earlier, most of their genetics came from the US. Do you really believe that northern lights, skunk and haze disappeared from American soil the moment the Dutch got their hands on them? No one in the US grew or worked on these lines after they arrived in Europe? Sensi is responsible for afghani? I always assumed the Afghan people were the ones who spent centuries creating the line.

The Dutch have done great work breeding lines. I don't think anyone here is denying that. I really do not care what country my seeds come from as long as they are good. I avoided growing Bodhi for a long time for reasons similar to what you stated in your original post. I was a bit turned off by the fact that he only seemed to use two males in all of his breeding. But after reading one glowing report after another, I decided to take a chance. I am glad I did. I have not really seen any reports from anyone growing Bodhi that have been negative.


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Mar 26, 2015)

"Oh dear. So much negativity here.... why does everybody hate dutch breeders?"

http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=A2KLqIN7LRRViwYA0W_7w8QF;_ylu=X3oDMTEwNTJpbnQzBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDdmlkBHZ0aWQDVklEQzEEZ3BvcwMx?p=youtube+austin+powers+hates+dutch&vid=220e134d08960750b0e2ae6ed947f893&l=00:10&turl=http://ts3.mm.bing.net/th?id=VN.608036338756092946&pid=15.1&rurl=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJ882QYzr-M&tit=The+Dutch&c=0&sigr=11bcqv73i&sigt=109dr5iuf&sigi=11rd64362&age=1238175132&fr2=p:s,v:v&fr=yhs-invalid&tt=b


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## althor (Mar 26, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> I have to call bs on all this talk about all of sensi lines being stable ibl's. One of my favorite strains is Jack Herer. It is hardly what I would call stable. Good, but not stable. If it was, wouldn't c99 and amnesia be indistinguishable from Jack? Sensi simply took existing lines and improved them. I don't see how this is any different than what Bodhi is doing.
> 
> And as has been already pointed out earlier, most of their genetics came from the US. Do you really believe that northern lights, skunk and haze disappeared from American soil the moment the Dutch got their hands on them? No one in the US grew or worked on these lines after they arrived in Europe? Sensi is responsible for afghani? I always assumed the Afghan people were the ones who spent centuries creating the line.
> 
> The Dutch have done great work breeding lines. I don't think anyone here is denying that. I really do not care what country my seeds come from as long as they are good. I avoided growing Bodhi for a long time for reasons similar to what you stated in your original post. I was a bit turned off by the fact that he only seemed to use two males in all of his breeding. But after reading one glowing report after another, I decided to take a chance. I am glad I did. I have not really seen any reports from anyone growing Bodhi that have been negative.


 Last March promo they were giving 2 Jack Herer Sensi. I got 2, and my best friend made 2 orders and got 4. So far he has grown 2 (both female) and I have grown 2 (both female) and all 4 have been different phenos.
While I dont want to take away from the old school breeders, and give them much credit for their contributions to the industry, this has been my experience with most of them. High prices and very unstable seems to be the norm. So much better, more stable strains available, their prices are ridiculous.


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Mar 26, 2015)

"why does everybody hate dutch breeders?"

I think we all know why 



!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 26, 2015)

GranolaCornhola said:


> "why does everybody hate dutch breeders?"
> 
> I think we all know why
> 
> ...


LOL!!


----------



## thump easy (Mar 26, 2015)

i thought at the begining of the program i thought conan was gona ask christina if the husband was gona teach the baby how to grow???


----------



## thump easy (Mar 26, 2015)

i dont know anything about dutch people so i thought i would look into dutch i never even thought about that all i ever see is white folks black folks middle eastern folks mexican or south american folks asian folks or navite american like indians like cowboys and indians??? but never dutch ever crossed my mind...


----------



## Sativied (Mar 26, 2015)

Hilarious how desperate some people choose to be delusional and ignorant. 

The reason “netherweed’ (what we made from your grass) is such a popular source for pollen checkers and pocket fillers like bodhi (and greenpoint and many many others) is because those are strains. Strains that have been around for a while, strains that continue to be around for a while. Strains that have been tested and improved rigorously over the years. Unlike all the pollen chucks bodhi and similar produce. They call it limited edition, but the proper phrase would be pollen chuck.

The strains and cuts that initially made it to the Netherland produced no where near the potent bud people pretend to remember. I sold it, I’ve personally added strains to the menu when they just came out. All the variation people in the US praise others for…. shameless posers. There are so many examples, and as hard as ya’ll pretend, it’s really not a secret where many of the popular strains today are based on (sensi, positronics, flying dutchmen, dutch passion, mr nice, etc, etc). Maybe for you kids...

That the Temple example wasn’t enough is not surprising at all. You guys deserve nothing more than mocking as you clearly are as clueless about breeding as your idols. 

The result of the incompetence of many popular US breeders is:

- A quickly decreasing genetic pool. The fact other pollen checkers use pollen chucked seeds to breed makes it worse and worse. Something some of you will remember in a few years, and then you will again fall back on the work of real breeders in NL.

- Find a keeper packs. Seems to become standard in the US. You don’t buy strains fools. You buy crosses from someone else’s strains. Worse, crosses based on crosses from someone else’s strains, crossed with bag seed/hermie/hyped-cut.

- Many people waste their time on unfinished products, ‘testing’ for the breeder. Clueless fools. Of course if you pollen chuck something based on parents you haven’t bred/stabilized yourself it needs to be tested. Breeding is all about determining the outcome of the seeds…. lol why even write that down, obviously breeding means something else in the US. There’s a difference in creating seeds and breeding (which is gene mapping).

- Users who now buy bodhi chucks, for example medicinal users getting pain relief, won’t be able to buy the same strain a few years from now, or in 2 decades. Because it never was a strain. Anyone with just the slightest clue of what breeding is gets that.

- By filling the pockets of pollen chuckers you make it less interesting for real breeders.

Unless you use someone else’s gear it take a minimum of 9-11 rounds to create a single hybrid. That hybrid will not be suitable for breeding. Simply is not. 

I’m not against anyone using the dutch ibls. On the contrary, it’s in fact what both hobby and commercial breeders _should_ do, and the better ones have done. But do it with some fucking dignity instead of this chinese knock off greedy shit. Use it for breeding, not just making beans.

I’ve always been grateful for the work the pioneers in the US have done in the past, but in a short time legalization you’re making a huge fucking mess of it and you’re a bunch of idiots for supporting that. Monsanto will win in the US, that much is obvious. Companies like Bodhi will be the first to sell out.

Although his involvement is debatable, mr nice lists him and shantibaba as breeders of ssh, and he can’t even afford his own medical treatment. Sensi bought the initial stock from him… 

http://www.gofundme.com/nevil


----------



## Sativied (Mar 26, 2015)

thump easy said:


> i dont know anything about dutch people so i thought i would look into dutch i never even thought about that all i ever see is white folks black folks middle eastern folks mexican or south american folks asian folks or navite american like indians like cowboys and indians??? but never dutch ever crossed my mind...


Dutch are honest and direct. Often misinterpreted by political correct superficial americans as blunt or rude. We call it 'sober'. Not that over the top hype US nr1 wannabe nationalistic thing.

The Netherlands is the third largest investor in the United States, supporting an estimated 700,000 jobs (that includes 5 thanks to me)... The dutch also paid for the US, gave John Adams his inspiration, first embassy... in more professional environments we actually have a great relationship and the dutch are respected for their intellectual honesty.

Life's too short to bullshit yourself or others.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 26, 2015)

Another amazing condescending post from the great Sativied. You have great information but you are an ass hat through and through.

I got nothing against the dutch, I like their dutch crunch bread and the strain dutch treat .


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## King Arthur (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 26, 2015)

Bwhahahaha


BDOGKush said:


>


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 26, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Bwhahahaha


I love it, worlds smallest violin .


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Mar 26, 2015)

In Michigan most Dutch are ultraconservative, Christian reformed, anti-legalization hypocrites. They are the types that give you dirty looks if you mow your lawn on Sunday, and drink their beer out of coffee cups. 

Would I buy sensi seeds?


----------



## Positivity (Mar 26, 2015)

Sativied said:


> Hilarious how desperate some people choose to be delusional and ignorant.
> 
> The reason “netherweed’ (what we made from your grass) is such a popular source for pollen checkers and pocket fillers like bodhi (and greenpoint and many many others) is because those are strains. Strains that have been around for a while, strains that continue to be around for a while. Strains that have been tested and improved rigorously over the years. Unlike all the pollen chucks bodhi and similar produce. They call it limited edition, but the proper phrase would be pollen chuck.
> 
> ...


Omg

I rather smoke ditchweed than support this ____

Just give me a landrace that hasn't been manipulated. you can keep your improved _______


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 26, 2015)

perhaps im in the minority, and perhaps it's because I just need 10 good moms. Clone and flower, clone and flower..
Who the hell cares if its stable. I am not doing it for stability/ my own pollen chucking.
Personally I think it's sorta cool to be able to get interesting and possibly one of a kind type genetics..
If the seeds are damn good, and they sdo what they are supposed to do, which is grow, then I am happy.
Quality is my number one concern, not stability, but maybe i'm the only one.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 26, 2015)

If you want to bitch about people ruining the gene pool, let's talk Greed House Seeds and their strain hunting expeditions


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 26, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> perhaps im in the minority, and perhaps it's because I just need 10 good moms. Clone and flower, clone and flower..
> Who the hell cares if its stable. I am not doing it for stability/ my own pollen chucking.
> Personally I think it's sorta cool to be able to get interesting and possibly one of a kind type genetics..
> If the seeds are damn good, and they sdo what they are supposed to do, which is grow, then I am happy.
> Quality is my number one concern, not stability, but maybe i'm the only one.


For sure. It is rewarding to find that 1 in 100 gem that you can keep around and pull clones from. OTH it's nice to have some stable lines around too. I've got a few seeds each of Female Seeds C-99 and Peyote Purple and will never bother with keeping a mother plant around with either of those. They are so stable that I can just pull a seed out and grow it if I want some of that smoke.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 26, 2015)

My Love Triangle is some damn good smoke, not even done yet another 1.5 weeks probably. Not the OG flavours I was looking for, but still a wonderful looking plant.

Bodhi's strains have grown better, faster, stronger, then anything I grew from the dutch. Too many dutch strains are focused on yield rather then quality. I couldn't give a fuck about yield anymore, I've grown AK if I wanted yield I'd go back to it. The potency of the smoke is no where near what I have got out of American breeders.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 26, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> For sure. It is rewarding to find that 1 in 100 gem that you can keep around and pull clones from. OTH it's nice to have some stable lines around too. I've got a few seeds each of Female Seeds C-99 and Peyote Purple and will never bother with keeping a mother plant around with either of those. They are so stable that I can just pull a seed out and grow it if I want some of that smoke.


totally true, but if you are doing you own breeding then you should be looking at stabilized strains anyways.
To knock Bodhi because his strains aren't stable seems kinda silly.
he has ONE priority...
to make high quality genetics.
I think even his haters can agree with the fact that he has, in fact, achieved that.


----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 26, 2015)

Bodhi is a Jedi!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Bubbashine (Mar 26, 2015)

I sure as fuck can smell the shit that guys chatting


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 26, 2015)

Holy shit this thread is a mine field of butt hurt....
If I understand this correctly, your mad that he/american breeders in general are crossing plants like there is no tomorrow??? Its funny you say that one of the outcomes will be a limited gene pool and we will be running back to all the "dutch originals". Its funny to me because I view it as the exact opposite, Mj wasnt meant to be bottlenecked down to one line of genes, diversity is the key to preservation. So to breed something until their is no room for originality/surprise is just plain boring to me. I dont want the plant everyone has I wanna chance to habe the plant no one has is basically what I am getting at.


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2015)

^^^^that post is why I said this thread is good,very good...it sparks so much conversation,at the same time,shines light on so many things....

I'm like you...I'm not looking for the same thing,I want to find my own....

Like chemdawg seeds,do people really think his bag was the only one with seeds in it?


Only thing sativa did was reel peeps in with the thread title.....slick

I my self, like B's first work....nothing but fire


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 26, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Holy shit this thread is a mine field of butt hurt....
> If I understand this correctly, your mad that he/american breeders in general are crossing plants like there is no tomorrow??? Its funny you say that one of the outcomes will be a limited gene pool and we will be running back to all the "dutch originals". Its funny to me because I view it as the exact opposite, Mj wasnt meant to be bottlenecked down to one line of genes, diversity is the key to preservation. So to breed something until their is no room for originality/surprise is just plain boring to me. I dont want the plant everyone has I wanna chance to habe the plant no one has is basically what I am getting at.


amen, there.
exactly my point/thoughts as well.


----------



## Positivity (Mar 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> ^^^^that post is why I said this thread is good,very good...it sparks so much conversation,at the same time,shines light on so many things....
> 
> I'm like you...I'm not looking for the same thing,I want to find my own....
> 
> ...


To achieve what?

I'd be pissed if i was from his area/field and had him as my representative. But, I'm not. Just a grower and smoker that is amazed at this *individuals* ego

I'm sure there are much better examples of dutch breeders. I'll still grow dutch herb even after all of this. Dutch passion blueberry might be next on the list. Need to get to those before they get too old...pretty sure my bodhi stuff will be fresh for a good while

Time to check out of this useless thread..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2015)

Sativied said:


> Hilarious how desperate some people choose to be delusional and ignorant.
> 
> 
> I’ve always been grateful for the work the pioneers in the US have done in the past, but in a short time legalization you’re making a huge fucking mess of it and you’re a bunch of idiots for supporting that. *Monsanto will win in the US, that much is obvious.* Companies like Bodhi will be the first to sell out.
> ...


I agree with that whole heartedly. I've been talking to my bro about this, that weed seeds have became similar to corn seeds. You simply can't produce your own corn seeds with the big Agro companies seed, so you have to keep buying their seeds to see the same results. Two hybrids will never give you either of the originals. 

I have to say though the last few dutch beans I got: BF's pineapple chunk, DP's blueberry and sensi's jack have been as stable as a rocky road. So I figure this is just now the market. Breeders no longer have financial incentive to breed stable strains. Unfortunately hybrid breeding is were the money/demand is and so every greedy hand is tossing pollen for a quick buck. Sucks but what can you do besides start doing it yourself. Cheers.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2015)

Sativied said:


> Dutch are honest and direct. Often misinterpreted by political correct superficial americans as blunt or rude. We call it 'sober'. Not that over the top hype US nr1 wannabe nationalistic thing.
> 
> The Netherlands is the third largest investor in the United States, supporting an estimated 700,000 jobs (that includes 5 thanks to me)... The dutch also paid for the US, gave John Adams his inspiration, first embassy... in more professional environments we actually have a great relationship and the dutch are respected for their intellectual honesty.
> 
> Life's too short to bullshit yourself or others.


This statement though. Yes, the Dutch have old world money in the US thanks to oil and the Rothchilds but let's talk about Dutch imperialism. America is a synthesis of Europe culture and ideology. How does the old saying go: "The apple doesn't fall far from the tree?"


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Holy shit this thread is a mine field of butt hurt....
> If I understand this correctly, your mad that he/american breeders in general are crossing plants like there is no tomorrow??? Its funny you say that one of the outcomes will be a limited gene pool and we will be running back to all the "dutch originals". Its funny to me because I view it as the exact opposite, Mj wasnt meant to be bottlenecked down to one line of genes, diversity is the key to preservation. So to breed something until their is no room for originality/surprise is just plain boring to me. I dont want the plant everyone has I wanna chance to habe the plant no one has is basically what I am getting at.


In nature, thousands of phenotypes is a bad thing. Landraces of weed have not bottlenecked that have adapted to certain environments. Without mankind growing them, nearly all the hybrids plants everyone loves so much like OG, GSC, haze, etc... would die off with one or two seasons. That is if they even survived germination. 

This is evolutionary biology 101. Just like corn, without man planting it it would go extinct in one or two seasons. Imagine loosing weed forever because we got greedy? Banana is another plant that is a good example. The bananas we eat today are off a 100-200 year old mother plant that is locked down like fort Knox. Look it up, you'll learn something new.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2015)

I can't believe Bodhi is getting shitted on in this thread. Obviously the ones shitting on Bodhi knows nothing about him and his mission in passing great genetics to the world. To call him a pollen chucker is insane as he is one of the few breeders to test all of his crosses on a major scale not talking about 10-20 seeds hundreds of the before he sends them out for testing with growers like us. This man is so good at selecting males and females to cross that even if he didn't send a tester pack to us to test and show the world before he releases it I still would buy it. 

For people who don't know hes not just taking F1 hybrids and crossing them. Lots of his males he breeds with are f2 and above like the 88g13/hp male is f3. This guy is a fuckin genius when it comes to pairing strains and taking certain generations makes different outcomes. If you really wanna know about him and how he breeds go over to Breedbay where he gets respect from people all over the world. This guy has to be one of the most humble guys in the cannabis community and that's saying a lot. People really need to do their research before they start saying shit they don't have a clue about. 

Oh and on another note most people I know that grow won't touch Dutch genetics with a 10ft pole why cus the shit ain't good. People ain't saying its bad for no reason


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2015)

I definitely have nothing against any breeder, but rather the whole weed seed market. People like bodhi or GHS are only catering to the masses, just like Monsanto and Dupont cater to the larger markets of edibles. Having said that, it is just a quality control issue. People like bodhi and ggg have to make a name for themselves so their efforts reflect that, companies like GHS and dutch passion already have the name so they could careless about the quality of seeds because they know they'll have repeat business either way.

My quirk with new breeders (although I will still run their beans if they interest me) is because they all offer 20-50 strains/lines and I call BS on that. Testing 100's of beans of 50 strains/lines equals at least 5000 thousand beans per catalog stock test runs and no way Bodhi or any other breeder is able to do that with limit space and plant count numbers in America. I just don't buy it. I think it is more likely that many breeders just find males with desirable traits and then uses that to cross with everything people are hyping about like gsc, og, etc... then they run a few small batches or send out beans for the masses to "test".

Like I mentioned earlier, there was once a time on this forum when subcool was the man, I mean a lot of his threads are still here to remind us of that. Once people "make it" the quality of the work usually suffers. Happens in sports, music, movies and all over.

Like Sativ. mentioned, all the new breeders are just using plants from the dutch companies minus the exception of the clone only phenos. And yes, America did kick it all off with *The Sacred Seeds, *who was around breeding seeds in america since the 1940s*, *that Sam the skunk man set up and then robbed their genetics with the help of the DEA. And it is true that a lot of the top strains/lines have european worked lineage. Why, because the Europeans could actually use fields and large warehouse/greenhouses to test large seed batches at a time when you faced death for this in America. Let's not forget that the US DEA was wanting Mark Emery to face the death penalty for selling seeds from Canada! It will be interesting to see is any of these here today gone tomorrow strains will ever be the corner stone of tomorrow's seeds.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 26, 2015)

one way or another i dont realy care whats over the other side of the land other than whats going on hear in cali, i dont care whats going on in colorado, or canida, or washington, i realy only care if thier is dank in the dankness pollen chuck or acedental chuck or contimplated chuck or breed to be stable!!! i just want* DANK!!!!!! *thats all but the information was cool thankx  I dont have anything against the dutch either??? or anyone. other than logicand im not even shure im still mad at him??


----------



## Brobeans (Mar 26, 2015)

I have never seen a grow/smoke report of a Bodhi strain that disappointed

Can't say the same for any other breeder


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes Bodhi is about getting great genetics to the world but by no means can you put him in the same category with GHS or any other Dutch breeder as you can't even buy Bodhi genetics everywhere unlike the Dutch breeders. Their shit is on every Seedbank site there is. If there shit is so good how come there shit is always in stock? I only know two places you can even get Bodhi new gear so he definitely not chucking like GHS. I'm not gonna too much more on this cus people have their opinions but I can say he's definitely not chucking and to keep saying that Dutch put America on the map is ludicrous lol when many people in this thread have shown proven facts that Dutch strains are based of American


----------



## Ace Yonder (Mar 26, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I agree with that whole heartedly. I've been talking to my bro about this, that weed seeds have became similar to corn seeds. You simply can't produce your own corn seeds with the big Agro companies seed, so you have to keep buying their seeds to see the same results. Two hybrids will never give you either of the originals.


AFAIK The issue with Monsanto isn't the farmers' actual ability to produce their own seeds, that CAN be done, the issue is that Monsanto sues and bankrupts farmer that attempt to reseed that way, and LEGALLY forbids them from producing their own seeds with Monsanto stock and requires them to re-purchase seeds. Even farmers whose non-Monsanto crops are pollinated by Monsanto crops get sued if they try to use the seeds that produces. But it's all a legal thing, they didn't somehow manage to make seeds that couldn't be reproduced by the people who use them.

And I could be misunderstanding what you mean by "Two hybrids will never give you either of the originals" but that statement is, at least the way I read it, incorrect because of Mendelian genetics and the way they are inherited, which allows us to, given enough time, easily reproduce the originals by breeding and selecting from the hybrids.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 26, 2015)

Those dutch landraces.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 26, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Those dutch landraces.


Lol right, been growing in the foothills for generations.

Bodhi is one of the few breeders I know that actively works with landrace strains. That jahruba sounds like a dank cross to me. 

I am still confused how bodhi became the target of the pollen chucker witch hunt lol. He doesnt have warehouses to work with so him sticking 4-5 clone only/keeper plants into a room with 1 stud at a time is fine by me. Its not like he doesnt test these "unstable polyhybrid pollen chuck", I should know I am one of those dumbies as sativied put it testing for him 
 
Silly me because you lnow this just looks terrible for a test grow


----------



## Jimsmut (Mar 26, 2015)

It is unfortunate that this thread is framed as it is, although it is easy to see that the intention is to stir the pot...

I think that it is a mental fallacy to try and claim that one breeding style is destroying cannabis genetics. What has been hinted at is that despite all the acrimony, there is a synergy that has happened and continues to happen as genetics are spread and managed differently. Cuts have gone to the Dutch, who have worked them. These have then gone back into the world and taken a life of their own as they are crossed to create new shapes, colors, smells, and effects. What is unstable can be stabilized, and stability can be upset.

It is somewhat unfair to criticize breeders for not using the techniques enabled by the allowance of large scale operations (in the Botany of Desire film there is a great segment about a Tulip breeder who went through many large fields of tulips as part of the process of tulip breeding....what dedication!). The real enemy here are the laws that unjustly prevent such ventures from taking place in the first place. Folks have to work in the constraints. I must say that it is easier to imagine a projected evil like Monsanto being much more located in this scale of a breeding project, than at the family business level...

In specific defense of Bodhi's breeding practices, it seems like no one has mentioned his collection trips to find and help preserve landrace genetics, and his 'second' seed company the Niereka seed trust dedicated to landrace genetics. This seems in stark contrast to the strain hunters whom seem to care little for the impact they have on the gene pool...In addition Bodhi has worked on preserving heirloom strains like Apollo 11, among others. I believe he has also worked the goji og to at least an f3. While he has released many hybrids he also continues to develop promising lines. These things take time!

Anyways, I just finished a testing run of Wookie x G13/Hp (1st pheno is the picture in the post) and Hindu Kush x G13/Hp. I started 5 wookie hybrids and got five amazing females, all frosty, all great smelling. I have not sampled two yet, but three have had great highs and taste and 2 have had great yield to boot. One Hindu hybrid had some nanners, but is probably still a keeper anyway. I am happy at least to participate in the testing process. It is one way to help a breeder get around number limitations...

What I appreciate about Bodhi's work as a grower, is the diversity he offers. Never have I seen such an amazing array of genetics, and all the better they are making it out into the world!


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Popularity breeds contempt. Has OP grown any Bodhi?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2015)

Ace Yonder said:


> AFAIK The issue with Monsanto isn't the farmers' actual ability to produce their own seeds, that CAN be done, the issue is that Monsanto sues and bankrupts farmer that attempt to reseed that way, and LEGALLY forbids them from producing their own seeds with Monsanto stock and requires them to re-purchase seeds. Even farmers whose non-Monsanto crops are pollinated by Monsanto crops get sued if they try to use the seeds that produces. But it's all a legal thing, they didn't somehow manage to make seeds that couldn't be reproduced by the people who use them.
> 
> And I could be misunderstanding what you mean by "Two hybrids will never give you either of the originals" but that statement is, at least the way I read it, incorrect because of Mendelian genetics and the way they are inherited, which allows us to, given enough time, easily reproduce the originals by breeding and selecting from the hybrids.


No, farmers cannot reproduce their own seeds from hybrid to get the same results. The farmers that breed their own seed stock have been using their own genetics for generations with seeds that are IBL and most likely not hybrids* unless that farmer is lucky enough to have the means to keep clones or three genetic seed lines going at once. Most farmer's simply don't have the time, space nor resources to produce their own seeds that will produce as good as the ones they can buy. Sound familiar? Almost sounds like what's going on in the weed seed world.

Easily reproduce the originals given enough time? Sure, that's why all these clone only's are no longer clone only but are instead dead on exact carbon copies of the original only in seed form. That's like saying, if you and your girlfriend had enough kids that you would eventually have two kids that were 100% carbon copies of both of your parents, ain't likely to ever happen.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 26, 2015)

I'd run some bodhi if I had a chance. Isn't there a strain called treasure island? Where can I get that one?


----------



## Ace Yonder (Mar 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> I'd run some bodhi if I had a chance. Isn't there a strain called treasure island? Where can I get that one?


Treasure Island is a SinCity Seeds strain from their High CBD line, I believe it is Swiss Gold x AC/DC. I don't think bodhi has one with that name, but I could be wrong.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 26, 2015)

Ace Yonder said:


> Treasure Island is a SinCity Seeds strain from their High CBD line, I believe it is Swiss Gold x AC/DC. I don't think bodhi has one with that name, but I could be wrong.


Hmm, I think I have the name wrong then, I don't think it was sin city since they are pretty new, or at least new to me.. I swear it was a bodhi strain.. something Island.. I wrote it down a long time ago I'll see if I can find the paper in my seed box.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Mar 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Hmm, I think I have the name wrong then, I don't think it was sin city since they are pretty new, or at least new to me.. I swear it was a bodhi strain.. something Island.. I wrote it down a long time ago I'll see if I can find the paper in my seed box.


Maybe Fantasy Island?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 26, 2015)

That's the one! Where can I get that? I've been wanting it for a year or more now but forgot about it until I ran across this thread. I think it was a purple cross of some sort, I can't remember who was growing it but it looked great.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Mar 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's the one! Where can I get that? I've been wanting it for a year or more now but forgot about it until I ran across this thread. I think it was a purple cross of some sort, I can't remember who was growing it but it looked great.


Yeah it's Purple Urkel x Appalachia I believe, but as for where you can get it I'm at a loss. I think I've seen a couple packs at a few dispensaries in Cali, but I could be mis-remembering.


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2015)

Jimsmut said:


> View attachment 3381308 It is unfortunate that this thread is framed as it is, although it is easy to see that the intention is to stir the pot...
> 
> I think that it is a mental fallacy to try and claim that one breeding style is destroying cannabis genetics. What has been hinted at is that despite all the acrimony, there is a synergy that has happened and continues to happen as genetics are spread and managed differently. Cuts have gone to the Dutch, who have worked them. These have then gone back into the world and taken a life of their own as they are crossed to create new shapes, colors, smells, and effects. What is unstable can be stabilized, and stability can be upset.
> 
> ...


RIU needs more posters like this....a real breath of fresh air.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 26, 2015)

Right on man. I'll see if I can find it some how now that I know the strain name, it would be great if I can find it. 


Ace Yonder said:


> Yeah it's Purple Urkel x Appalachia I believe, but as for where you can get it I'm at a loss. I think I've seen a couple packs at a few dispensaries in Cali, but I could be mis-remembering.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 26, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on man. I'll see if I can find it some how now that I know the strain name, it would be great if I can find it.


Pretty sure holistic nursery/seedvaultofca had some in the last stock update I got from them.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 26, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Pretty sure holistic nursery/seedvaultofca had some in the last stock update I got from them.


What do they charge for packs of Bodhi?


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 26, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> What do they charge for packs of Bodhi?


76 bucks, no shipping


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 26, 2015)

Right on natro, thank you! I'll give em an email and get the stock list and hope it's still in


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 26, 2015)

Bodhi has pulled ENTIRE lines because the male overpowered the female too much.

He had people test the beans and all came out too close to the father and not enough of the mother's traits.

Did he chuck? Yes. Did he let a bad product get to the consumer? No he pulled it.

The average grower DOES NOT want to breed. They just want a cross that lets through the traits of the mom plant and perhaps adds something beneficial to the mix.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 26, 2015)

76 bucks for bodhi fire? Im on it.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Mar 27, 2015)

Fantasy Island has been gone for some time. I figure the only way you will find it now is at some auction site. Appalachia male is gone forever, so no more will be made. This one is up there on the list for me too, I would love to grab a couple packs.

And Bodhi gear is cheap for what you get. The best places that offer Bodhi are around $70-76 and are usually Buy 2 get 1 free. Most people say they don't buy for the freebies as they are just junk etc, but with Bodhi it is another pack of Bodhi freebies so it is all fire.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 27, 2015)

Satieved I really think your a great breeder n I think it's time to bring your line of genetics out I have ran a lot of jokes called breeders I say it's time!!! There a lot of pretenders out I'm not nocking anyone but I say lets see what you got!!!! Lets try those beans?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 27, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> Fantasy Island has been gone for some time. I figure the only way you will find it now is at some auction site. Appalachia male is gone forever, so no more will be made. This one is up there on the list for me too, I would love to grab a couple packs


Damn that's not good news  Lets make a deal, if you find a pack or if i find a pack, 50/50 and whoever gets a great cut we can share? I really wanted that strain


----------



## DoctorFrost (Mar 27, 2015)

Sounds good to me! I am thinking about picking up a couple packs of CSI Humboldt gear to run next round. I just recently started looking into them, usually always just buy all Bodhi but I like what I see. They deal with a lot of purple crosses, seem to be way ahead of most other breeders when it comes to the purps. I think I am gonna pick up Purple Dogbud, its Chem 91 x Urkel . Maybe it will be similar considering Appy seems mostly chem dominant. Plus they offer femms , 7 seeds to a pack. Figured it's worth a shot and don't even gotta worry about males this next round.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 27, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Damn that's not good news  Lets make a deal, if you find a pack or if i find a pack, 50/50 and whoever gets a great cut we can share? I really wanted that strain


What something great? I want inn


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 27, 2015)

Hell yeah Dr front! I've been hearing /seeing some csi gear too, they do seem to be legit. Lots of different style strains that all look good. If you run them let me know what you think, I've been watching them from a far hoping to find some grow logs 

@thump easy hell yeah man, it was dank enough for me to write it down. It's been a while since I heard anything about the strain but I really wanted it and then forgot about it until now. What I remember was it was really nice and frosty and had nice colors and a great fruity smell


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> The average grower DOES NOT want to breed. They just want a cross that lets through the traits of the mom plant and perhaps adds something beneficial to the mix.


Word.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 27, 2015)

I love that this thread has turned in to a discussion on which Bodhi strains to buy next. lol!!

For me it has to be Blueberry Hashplant. Sounds like a good one


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 27, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I love that this thread has turned in to a discussion on which Bodhi strains to buy next. lol!!
> 
> For me it has to be Blueberry Hashplant. Sounds like a good one


Positivity has me really wanting Heaven Mountain after seeing that picture he/she put up in the Bodhi thread. :O


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 27, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Positivity has me really wanting Heaven Mountain after seeing that picture he/she put up in the Bodhi thread. :O


@Mad Hamish put me on to that one too but that wasn't his pic but I def want that Heaven Mountain too. How colorful and frosty she was and like @DoctorFrost says about Snow Lotus and Appy crosses being crossed make some special plants so that's one on the list. I know I'm loving my Chem 3 x 88g13/hp. It's basically same thing as the released Clusterfunk except different Chem used. All I can say is be prepared for straight funk


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 27, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> *Fantasy Island has been gone for some time. I figure the only way you will find it now is at some auction site. Appalachia male is gone forever, so no more will be made. * This one is up there on the list for me too, I would love to grab a couple packs.


These are the kind of issues I was referring earlier in the thread. The new school breeders come up with too many strains/lines so they make crosses that people get excited about only to find out that the seeds will never be available again. 

Again, not like any one breeder is the sole conspirator with this agenda, but it certainly doesn't scream humble. Sounds like business as usual. Cheers.

And I think I'm going to score bodhi's Satsuma and run that side by side with the Sin city's tangerine power in a couple months. Now, before people jump to conclusions, no I don't think sin is better or vice versa. I actually was going to order the Satsuma instead of tang power, but I couldn't find any grows or reports of satsuma. The only thing I did hear was bodhi's blood oranges didn't even really have an orange taste so I opted for tang power. Cheers.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 27, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> These are the kind of issues I was referring earlier in the thread. The new school breeders come up with too many strains/lines so they make crosses that people get excited about only to find out that the seeds will never be available again.
> 
> Again, not like any one breeder is the sole conspirator with this agenda, but it certainly doesn't scream humble. Sounds like business as usual. Cheers.
> 
> And I think I'm going to score bodhi's Satsuma and run that side by side with the Sin city's tangerine power in a couple months. Now, before people jump to conclusions, no I don't think sin is better or vice versa. I actually was going to order the Satsuma instead of tang power, but I couldn't find any grows or reports of satsuma. The only thing I did hear was bodhi's blood oranges didn't even really have an orange taste so I opted for tang power. Cheers.


Yea I agree with you on the point too many strains get released and then they're on to the next and many of us don't get a chance to sample but most breeders are looking for the next OG, GSC, GG#4 so that why a lot move on to other things and then some don't produce as well as they thought so they move on but I agree the lines should be works a lil more so they can be made available. 

I think that's why Bodhi stopped making the Blood Orange as most say it doesn't have orange taste but there's been a few reports of straight orange zest smell and flavor. I test for SinCity and Tangerine Power is a good one but they have a new strain Frozen Tangerines that I think is better than the Tangerine Power. Some mom different dad they used White Nightmare dad this time and he upped yield for sure and looks like he kept things very frosty as the name fits perfect. If you don't get Satsuma from Bodhi try the new release from SinCity.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I agree with you on the point too many strains get released and then they're on to the next and many of us don't get a chance to sample but most breeders are looking for the next OG, GSC, GG#4 so that why a lot move on to other things and then some don't produce as well as they thought so they move on but I agree the lines should be works a lil more so they can be made available.
> 
> I think that's why Bodhi stopped making the Blood Orange as most say it doesn't have orange taste but there's been a few reports of straight orange zest smell and flavor. I test for SinCity and Tangerine Power is a good one but they have a new strain Frozen Tangerines that I think is better than the Tangerine Power. Some mom different dad they used White Nightmare dad this time and he upped yield for sure and looks like he kept things very frosty as the name fits perfect. If you don't get Satsuma from Bodhi try the new release from SinCity.


I hope to get that frozen Tangerines as well. Have a orange pheno hunt from froz.tang tang. power and satsuma. Then I want to do a blueberry pheno hunt from DJ's shorts blueberry seeds from dispensaries here in oregon, dutch passion's, sagarmatha's and peak seed's blueberry and see if I can find a keeper.

I'm not so absorbed with finding "the one keeper" simply because of what plants made the cross. There is fire in some many seed lines that it doesn't make sense to just follow certain genetics around.

My example would be Bob Dylan, great performer that has inspired tons of Rock n rollers and other musicians. Let's say Dylan is our keeper dad plant. Do you think his offspring are going to have his same talents? Because if you're familiar with the 90's you know Jakob Dylan, Bob's son, did have a rock band call The Wallflowers, and they were definitely not keepers. LOL. I guess what I'm saying is just because the lineage does not have the names OG or GSC or GG4 or etc.. doesn't mean the offspring will be shit.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 27, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I hope to get that frozen Tangerines as well. Have a orange pheno hunt from froz.tang tang. power and satsuma. Then I want to do a blueberry pheno hunt from DJ's shorts blueberry seeds from dispensaries here in oregon, dutch passion's, sagarmatha's and peak seed's blueberry and see if I can find a keeper.
> 
> I'm not so absorbed with finding "the one keeper" simply because of what plants made the cross. There is fire in some many seed lines that it doesn't make sense to just follow certain genetics around.
> 
> My example would be Bob Dylan, great performer that has inspired tons of Rock n rollers and other musicians. Let's say Dylan is our keeper dad plant. Do you think his offspring are going to have his same talents? Because if you're familiar with the 90's you know Jakob Dylan, Bob's son, did have a rock band call The Wallflowers, and they were definitely not keepers. LOL. I guess what I'm saying is just because the lineage does not have the names OG or GSC or GG4 or etc.. doesn't mean the offspring will be shit.


Your right my dad always told me a saying and it goes "just because your dad can dance don't mean you can" so I agree with you on that its all about the selection and trying to figure what will make the parent better.

I just look for great plants that suit me to what I like. I don't think there's gonna be that one keeper for me as I love variety unless I come across a strain that just head and shoulders above every single things I've sampled. And even then I still couldn't just only smoke that as I love variety. I get accustomed and tolerance built to strains quickly so that's why I like variety too. When you get your hunts going let me know would love to watch them especially the Blueberry as I would love to grow that one but with the discrepancies about who's is better I don't know who's to try so would be very interested in your Blueberry pheno hunt


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 27, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> These are the kind of issues I was referring earlier in the thread. The new school breeders come up with too many strains/lines so they make crosses that people get excited about only to find out that the seeds will never be available again.
> 
> Again, not like any one breeder is the sole conspirator with this agenda, but it certainly doesn't scream humble. Sounds like business as usual. Cheers.
> 
> And I think I'm going to score bodhi's Satsuma and run that side by side with the Sin city's tangerine power in a couple months. Now, before people jump to conclusions, no I don't think sin is better or vice versa. I actually was going to order the Satsuma instead of tang power, but I couldn't find any grows or reports of satsuma. The only thing I did hear was bodhi's blood oranges didn't even really have an orange taste so I opted for tang power. Cheers.


Actually, one of Bodhi's current projects is his 'Old Favorites Re Stock' ... SSDD, Dank Sinatra, etc... the Appalachia male might be gone but there is a fair amount of pollen backed up. In the mean time, nothing wrong with Snow Lotus or '88G13HP... furthermore he has been stabilizing the 'blood' lines which keeps the fella busy... And he does not make few beans to drive up demand or anything like this, have you seen the amount of females he works with? Then there is also the Nierika Seed Trust run by the same guy, seems more his real passion collecting and preserving land races. Mate, you just need to get used to how boutique style production works. Like Dumble amplifiers, each unit is beyond brilliant, but undeniably different, costs an arm and a leg, and you have to wait up to five years before one is built. Artisinal production. This is what B is into. Artistry above commercial gain, passion above demand. His prices are low low low.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 27, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Right on man. I'll see if I can find it some how now that I know the strain name, it would be great if I can find it.


If it is rare best bet for digging it up is Seedvault Of California... guy is a legend. [email protected]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2015)

Shit happens. The male was lost during one of his collection trips I believe. 

What about moving on to males you like better anyways? Bodhi likes the snow lotus male because he lets alot of the female through. Possibly a very recessive traited male.

Could you imagine how boring it would be if a breeder only had ONE male and just kept hitting the SAME females? Perhaps the boredom would lead to apathy.

Does a breeder have to write vows and till death never part from two plants?

It's hard enough for people to commit to a living breathing person. People like variety for fun and excitement.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Shit happens. The male was lost during one of his collection trips I believe.
> 
> What about moving on to males you like better anyways? Bodhi likes the snow lotus male because he lets alot of the female through. Possibly a very recessive traited male.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Sad as all hell to lose something special, but spilled milk and all of that. Fantastic things happen when you climb out the box. Unexpected and beautiful surprises. Nobody likes a stuck record. You snooze you lose, it makes the bean game exciting for me. I don't always snipe what I aimed for but I always end up with great packs giving fantastic results sooooooo....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2015)

Can you tell I used to lurk on the bay? haha,


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 27, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Actually, one of Bodhi's current projects is his 'Old Favorites Re Stock' ... SSDD, Dank Sinatra, etc... the Appalachia male might be gone but there is a fair amount of pollen backed up. In the mean time, nothing wrong with Snow Lotus or '88G13HP... furthermore he has been stabilizing the 'blood' lines which keeps the fella busy... And he does not make few beans to drive up demand or anything like this, have you seen the amount of females he works with? Then there is also the Nierika Seed Trust run by the same guy, seems more his real passion collecting and preserving land races. Mate, you just need to get used to how boutique style production works. Like Dumble amplifiers, each unit is beyond brilliant, but undeniably different, costs an arm and a leg, and you have to wait up to five years before one is built. Artisinal production. This is what B is into. Artistry above commercial gain, passion above demand. His prices are low low low.


Oh I know about boutique music gear but there is a big difference in musical equipment and plant genetics. I just can't bring myself around to the idea of boutique genetics. Again, it's no a knock against bodhi per se just a issue I find with the whole seed industry. And it is ultimately all about money, if it wasn't then breeders wouldn't have to have 50 different mother lines to stay competitive. 

Needless to say, as a smoker, yes I love variety but as a grower I would like stables that I can always turn to and I would rather have stable lines that I could cross myself then have people do it for me. Why play the lotto when you could just mine gold?


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2015)

I can not wait for the next breeder showcase thread......

I knew for a fact this thread was going too be veryGOOD.....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 27, 2015)

Another thing I don't get is peoples willingness to defend a product or product maker. I love me some fender guitars and I won't play on much else but I would never really waste breath defending the product. I could literately hear someone bitching about fenders for hours and never respond to defend fender.

It takes all kinds, so of course some people are going to absolutely hate a product that you love. Similar to the whole sports team supporters

I used to leave near Chicago and Green Bay and in both of these places a person could get beat up for saying either team sucked out loud. Hell, even in soccer there are riots over teams rivalries. Who cares what team is the best?

Does it matter if sativie hates bodhi? Does it make you mad that someone doesn't like the things you like? He never said bodhi's shit was junk, he just stated that his genetic practices are not to further gene lines but rather to cater to the bean buying market. And by the comments I've seen here in defense of bodhi, I'd say sativie correct. Bodhi, like almost every other breeder at the moment, is just catering to the "clone only easter egg hunt" crowd. But unlike Sativie, I say 98% of all breeders do this regardless of their country of origin. 

One breeder that I can say doesn't cater to the market is peak seeds. If bodhi, or any breeder for that matter, really wasn't out for top dollar they could setup shop like peak seeds. He run the shop himself, he focuses on a handful of strains and you never see his stuff for sale anywhere but his website.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 27, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> If it is rare best bet for digging it up is Seedvault Of California... guy is a legend. [email protected]


Thanks man, going to email now


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 27, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My example would be Bob Dylan, great performer that has inspired tons of Rock n rollers and other musicians. Let's say Dylan is our keeper dad plant. Do you think his offspring are going to have his same talents? Because if you're familiar with the 90's you know Jakob Dylan, Bob's son, did have a rock band call The Wallflowers, and they were definitely not keepers.


Indeed. Dylan songs are often fantastic, but only when it's someone else covering them. 



thenotsoesoteric said:


> And it is ultimately all about money,


You say that like it's a bad thing. As long as consumers have choice - and weed growers have a ton of choices - if you don't like the prices of one cat, try someone else that fits your budget, like Breeder's Boutique or Peak Seeds.



thenotsoesoteric said:


> One breeder that I can say doesn't cater to the market is peak seeds. If bodhi, or any breeder for that matter, really wasn't out for top dollar they could setup shop like peak seeds.


 - Different strokes - let the businessman decide how he wants to run his business, or shop somewhere else. Easy peasy.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey Sat do one of these for GGG. You make this point:



Sativied said:


> - Users who now buy bodhi chucks, for example medicinal users getting pain relief, won’t be able to buy the same strain a few years from now, or in 2 decades. Because it never was a strain. Anyone with just the slightest clue of what breeding is gets that.


However Bodhi's breeder info says nothing about Medicinal while GGG does.

"*OUR MISSION* is to provide outstanding quality cannabis to medical marijuana patients on a consistent basis."

They don't keep strains around, charge roughly 40% more than Bodhi and have very few strains that are aimed at chronic pain suffers (the most common diagnosis for medical card holders; in my state at least)

Edit: I think people could use these posts to perhaps find a pattern in what strains they prefer. Maybe someone likes a lot of strains that did come from Sensi, they might be well served to try the strain that was used to make the ones they love. Perhaps do what Sat says and use that as a building block for your own projects.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 27, 2015)

the vault doesn't have the fantasy island bummer, maybe it'll come up sometime in the future. I know this is off topic, but has anyone tried BOG seeds? Lifesaver and L.S.D in particular. 

Also for people that have grown out a lot of bodhi gear, what would be the *number 1* frostiest strain that yields at least 1.5lb a light? It's gotta be extra frosty with bag appeal, nice high and smell <70 days flower? Which strain would fit this bill? Oh, and something stable, no herm prone?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 27, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> the vault doesn't have the fantasy island bummer, maybe it'll come up sometime in the future. I know this is off topic, but has anyone tried BOG seeds? Lifesaver and L.S.D in particular.
> 
> Also for people that have grown out a lot of bodhi gear, what would be the *number 1* frostiest strain that yields at least 1.5lb a light? It's gotta be extra frosty with bag appeal, nice high and smell <70 days flower? Which strain would fit this bill? Oh, and something stable, no herm prone?



I am growing Dream Lotus right now which fits your criteria, but it's not offered any more. He does have another Blue Dream cross (Blueberry Hashplant) available that I bet would suit your needs. Big worm and Natro Hydro both grew it so they could probably tell you more...


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 27, 2015)

Any info on the blueberry hash plant would be cool. The dream lotus does sound nice though. I grew blue hash for a couple years, i wonder if it would be similar. I loved the blue hash


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 27, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Any info on the blueberry hash plant would be cool. The dream lotus does sound nice though. I grew blue hash for a couple years, i wonder if it would be similar. I loved the blue hash


I can only speak to what I have seen thus far since I am only halfway into flower. And the deadly g papa definitely let the blue dream shine through in structure and phyllotaxy. Waiting to see if it yields like the dream. She is definitely frosty and @bigworm6969 had some really pretty colors come through in his plants. I put up a kinda blurry early flower pic of a blueberry hashplant bud a page or 2 back.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 27, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I can only speak to what I have seen thus far since I am only halfway into flower. And the deadly g papa definitely let the blue dream shine through in structure and phyllotaxy. Waiting to see if it yields like the dream. She is definitely frosty and @bigworm6969 had some really pretty colors come through in his plants. I put up a kinda blurry early flower pic of a blueberry hashplant bud a page or 2 back.


Bigworm could turn a beefsteak tomatoe purple  dude knows his purple!


----------



## DoctorFrost (Mar 27, 2015)

The reason Fantasy Island isn't offered by Bodhi still isn't his choice. It is the same reason a lot of his top strains aren't. It is because he lost his male when he was in other countries searching the landraces. If Bodhi finds a good cross, he tends to keep it. It isn't like he makes them, then stops because he feels like it. Some crosses may be a one time deal, and we may see a few packs pop up on the seed vault. But that is mainly due to them not being up to his standards in some way. And usually, he just offers them as freebies. Just in the last couple months I bet I have gotten probably 15-20 free packs of Bodhi's gear just by making orders out to the right places (Usually the vault).

CSI Humboldt has some grow journals on another forum. farmer forum. Not much on there, but enough to get an idea. Plus I have looked at a lot of instagram pics and read replies. Even if I don't get any winners, I expect it to be all above average. I will let everyone know what I find. 

And AlphaPhase I think almost all of Bodhi's strains can hit 1.5 pounds per 1k if grow right. I think the Appy dad probably has a little better yield then the SL, but both are pretty good yielders. Same goes for the G13HP. I just tend to be an Appy fan because I like Chem, and Green Crack a lot and that is what Appy is. Mostly Chem dominant though. He lost his Appy male, so the crosses you see of Appy are the last. Once they are gone, they will be gone for good. That is why I have been on a buying spree, of everything I want so I can grow them out in the future. 

Some strains I think will be better then most yield wise would be - 

Prayer Tower (Lemon Thai x Appy) I have seen some huge plants from this cross. It is a sativa dominant cross, and I hear the lemon smells are strong in a lot of phenos. 

Silver Mountain (Super Silver Haze x Appy) Another big yielder, probably a little more Sativa then Blue Dream but I bet you could get close to the same yield depending on the pheno. The high from this is very sativa as well.

Dream Lotus (Blue Dream x Snow Lotus) I have a pack of these, just popped 4 of them to try against some HSO Blue Dream here soon. They were offered on the vault just a couple weeks ago but I believe they are sold out, because I sent in for another pack and they sent me a replacement pack. I am sure it will be offered again, I just don't know when.

Synergy (Pinequeen x Appy) - I have seen some very large phenos of this one. Has some fruity flavors to some phenos and chem dank to others. This is mostly given out as freebies. Attitude is giving 5 free seeds per every bodhi pack you buy. 

I am sure there are a bunch of others, but I will say a few other strains I think you should look at that may not yield as much as these above, or maybe depending on pheno they will. Either way, I think they can hit 1.5 per 1k. One to look at my friend is Sunshine Daydream. It is probably Bodhi's most favored strain by growers. That and Gogi OG. But Sunny D is gonna be gone forever here soon as it is Bubbashine x Appy. And I have seen some very large phenos of it as well, it will be super frosty. And there are quite a few phenos in there that people call keeper cuts. One I plan to look for is the buttered cut - suppose to smell like butter. 
Then the Gogi OG is a very popular one, depending on pheno I think you can hit 1.5 per 1k with some phenos. Maybe even all of them if dialed in. 
A new one out called MoonTang I think would be a good commercial strain depending on pheno. It is 91 Chemdog skunk VA cut x Snow Lotus. It will probably have a bigger yield then Gogi, and a much more chem dominant smell with some berries/mint flavor to some phenos. 
Bodhi also has the Fuzz, it is Chem 91 x Appy. Probably more chem dominant smells to them then the MoonTang but it would depend on the pheno. This cut of Chem 91 is not the Skunk VA original, but the JB cut. It is probably just as good as the original though.

Instead of rambling on and on, I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. But one I would buy right now for sure would be Sunshine Daydream. It may even be gone by the time you send your money in, but I figure there will still be a couple packs left. Then you may as well order another strain to try, for yield taste etc I think I would go with Prayer Tower, or Dream Beaver or Silver Mountain for the Sativa effects and biggest yield. If you don't care about yield quite as much, then pick up a pack of Gogi. They are also in stock right now. 

I figure you have your grow style down, but almost any strain will hit 1.5 per 1k if it is grown in a condition it likes. I used to grow SCROG a lot and I loved how it yielded. But lately I have just been training them well and enjoy not having to use a screen anymore. I like to start out by topping once or more depending on strain, then if it is more sativa dominant I like to bend/break the branches into where I want them. If it is a stringy plant and can't hold its weight then I like to either tie them up with some string and hooks, or but some stakes in and tie them to. But the key is to have as even of a canopy as possible, and to fill every spot you can in. Since I have my canopy full, not much light gets below the first layer so I always lollipop and take off all the lower stuff the first couple weeks in flower. Works just as good for me as SCROG, without the pain in the ass screen.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 27, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh I know about boutique music gear but there is a big difference in musical equipment and plant genetics. I just can't bring myself around to the idea of boutique genetics. Again, it's no a knock against bodhi per se just a issue I find with the whole seed industry. And it is ultimately all about money, if it wasn't then breeders wouldn't have to have 50 different mother lines to stay competitive.
> 
> Needless to say, as a smoker, yes I love variety but as a grower I would like stables that I can always turn to and I would rather have stable lines that I could cross myself then have people do it for me. Why play the lotto when you could just mine gold?


Here comes my blunt answer: First, how much Bodhi gear have you grown? Because it looks like you are coming with a lot of opinion and little experience. Second, if you look at Fender as in any way relevant to 'Boitique' then no, you have no idea. Any serious guitarist knows Fender has sucked since they were bought out in what, the 70's? 
What EXACTLY is your experience in the seed industry you speak of mate? Look, you buy what you want to buy, how's to quit harping on about your personal justification for NOT buying something? Can you imagine a more redundant activity? Bro no offence but seriously. What do you want?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 27, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Another thing I don't get is peoples willingness to defend a product or product maker. I love me some fender guitars and I won't play on much else but I would never really waste breath defending the product. I could literately hear someone bitching about fenders for hours and never respond to defend fender.
> 
> It takes all kinds, so of course some people are going to absolutely hate a product that you love. Similar to the whole sports team supporters
> 
> ...


Looks like somebody needs to get his own breeding on lmfao... Wow mate, so the guy is not allowed to support his family from his work? Hey the rest of us like his gear so much it tends to sell out which, btw, is cool with everybody else. Seriously. Wow. You are turning out to be pretty uptight.


----------



## heelzballer (Mar 27, 2015)

I'll chime in on a good yielding strain--Ancient OG, bigger yields than Goji, but out of 8 seeds got 4 females, and have now finally whittled that down to two females, and am just starting their 1st runs from clone. Even without dialed in growth, they all will yield well, but I kept the more trichome covered D plant which was the shortest of them, and kept the A plant as it was easiest to clone. But all four stayed VERY uniform in growth. Probably keeping D as a long term momma!


----------



## heelzballer (Mar 27, 2015)

Hamish, and others...I was trying to be a tester, and emailed Mrs. B, and picked my top 4 Choc Trip, Blue Dream, and two others, and gave my info, but never got the tester beans...Have you all gotten any of the new testers yet? Emailed her once to see a status of them, but didn't want to be a nag lol.


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Hey Sat do one of these for GGG. You make this point:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So....have you grown any of they crosses?

What don't they keep around?

Who are you buying from,at 40% more?

@Sativied if you get time,please do one on GGG if you can....I'd really love to see what you post.

I've ran a few med type crosses from them.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 27, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Here comes my blunt answer: First, how much Bodhi gear have you grown? Because it looks like you are coming with a lot of opinion and little experience. Second, if you look at Fender as in any way relevant to 'Boitique' then no, you have no idea. Any serious guitarist knows Fender has sucked since they were bought out in what, the 70's?
> What EXACTLY is your experience in the seed industry you speak of mate? Look, you buy what you want to buy, how's to quit harping on about your personal justification for NOT buying something? Can you imagine a more redundant activity? Bro no offence but seriously. What do you want?


First off, I never said Fender was boutique, I mentioned fender for the reason you just illustrated, that a lot of people hate them while I love them. I don't want anything but an adult conversation and critical thinking. Like I repeatedly say, I'm not out to discredit anyone. I simply question everything. Why is it bad to ask questions and ponder possibilities? 

As far as my experience in the seed industry, very little besides what my crew and I have grown. But I do read, and between the lines at that. 

Here's an email just received for Mike at Peak seeds.
*From:* "Peak" <[email protected]>
*Date:* March 27, 2015 at 10:16:42 AM PDT
*To:* undisclosed-recipients:;
*Subject:* *Greetings from MikeJ at PeakSeedsBC.*
I'm appealing to my best customers for just a bit of help in 
raising my profile. 

Recently, I was approached by a reputable seed distributor. 
Pretty good guy, he explained how things work. Apparently, the way 
it is done is, the breeders pay the magazines and websites, which 
are owned by the seedbanks, for good exposure and cup winnings. The 
seedbanks in turn sell the breeders strains and everyone makes a 
lot of money. He offered me a pretty good deal to take all I could 
produce, and my strains would be sold at the major seedbanks in the 
$60-$100 price range. I'll admit that there was some appeal to just 
being able to focus on breeding and production. But, I've got good 
regular customers, my order processing and customer service down 
pretty good and I have never believed that those prices were 
reasonable, so I politely declined. Independent has always been my 
way.

The competition is fierce though. Between the out and out 
scammers muddying the waters, the bogus cup winners and the high 
profile banks offering a variety of payment options, it's hard to 
get any attention out there. I rely solely on good word-of-mouth 
for business. 

This is where I'm going to ask for a little help from you. Any 
mention out there in the world wide web helps a lot. There are two 
sites that I'm listed on with a few good reports but I could use 
more. If you could, please got to one or both of these sites and 
put in a good word for me.
www.bestseedbank.com/peak-seeds/
www.seedbankreview.com/peak-seeds/

Also if you are a member of any forums, any mention at all goes a 
long way. Please spread the word in any way possible. Don't be 
afraid to point out any exposure you give me, to me. I like to show 
my appreciation.

Thank you, let me know if I can help you in any way and if all 
you do is continue to give me your business, that is appreciated 
too. MikeJ​


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> the vault doesn't have the fantasy island bummer, maybe it'll come up sometime in the future. I know this is off topic, but has anyone tried BOG seeds? Lifesaver and L.S.D in particular.
> 
> Also for people that have grown out a lot of bodhi gear, what would be the *number 1* frostiest strain that yields at least 1.5lb a light? It's gotta be extra frosty with bag appeal, nice high and smell <70 days flower? Which strain would fit this bill? Oh, and something stable, no herm prone?


I like his milks...tigers milk
1&2
 
 
Good smoke.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 27, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Looks like somebody needs to get his own breeding on lmfao... Wow mate, so the guy is not allowed to support his family from his work? Hey the rest of us like his gear so much it tends to sell out which, btw, is cool with everybody else. Seriously. Wow. You are turning out to be pretty uptight.


Hell yes he should make money off his work. I simply said the game isn't all peaches and cream. Any breeder up on attitude, choice and every other bank is in it for more than just supporting their families. I guess if people have different opinions they should just argue and call each other names.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 27, 2015)

Why the fuck am I getting attack? Are you mofos personally invested in Bodhi stock. WTF. And then calling me uptight. Are people not allowed to question social structure and businesses based on corporate models? I guess I'll just drown myself in the toilet tonight. Seriously, you guys sound like you're christians and I'm talking down about your savior by ponder the possibility that bodhi is a money grabber? I'll burn in hell for this one, praise jesus.

Or, is it Sativie bail so you turn your anger on me. Either way, I don't support any one breeder over the next and I sure to hell don't rank dutch over US genetics.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 27, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No, farmers cannot reproduce their own seeds from hybrid to get the same results. The farmers that breed their own seed stock have been using their own genetics for generations with seeds that are IBL and most likely not hybrids* unless that farmer is lucky enough to have the means to keep clones or three genetic seed lines going at once. Most farmer's simply don't have the time, space nor resources to produce their own seeds that will produce as good as the ones they can buy. Sound familiar? Almost sounds like what's going on in the weed seed world.
> 
> Easily reproduce the originals given enough time? Sure, that's why all these clone only's are no longer clone only but are instead dead on exact carbon copies of the original only in seed form. That's like saying, if you and your girlfriend had enough kids that you would eventually have two kids that were 100% carbon copies of both of your parents, ain't likely to ever happen.


Plants aren't humans. The comparison isn't valid because we are quite capable of growing millions of plants at once from the same parents. 



thenotsoesoteric said:


> Why the fuck am I getting attack? Are you mofos personally invested in Bodhi stock. WTF. And then calling me uptight. Are people not allowed to question social structure and businesses based on corporate models? I guess I'll just drown myself in the toilet tonight. Seriously, you guys sound like you're christians and I'm talking down about your savior by ponder the possibility that bodhi is a money grabber? I'll burn in hell for this one, praise jesus.


Maybe you are correct, but there isn't that much to indicate what you're suggesting. Making money isn't wrong. Seeing as how his customers seem to always come back, I'd say he's earned whatever he makes (whether he winds up rich or not).


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Why the fuck am I getting attack? Are you mofos personally invested in Bodhi stock. WTF. And then calling me uptight. Are people not allowed to question social structure and businesses based on corporate models? I guess I'll just drown myself in the toilet tonight. Seriously, you guys sound like you're christians and I'm talking down about your savior by ponder the possibility that bodhi is a money grabber? I'll burn in hell for this one, praise jesus.


All I can say is......déjà vu


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 27, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Plants aren't humans. *The comparison isn't valid because we are quite capable of growing millions of plants at once from the same parents. *


And what marijuana breeder grows millions of plants at once? I just posted an email from Mike J from Peak Seeds that explains what I'm talking about. The basic wal-martizing of the weed industry.

Again:
*From:* "Peak" <[email protected]>
*Date:* March 27, 2015 at 10:16:42 AM PDT
*To:* undisclosed-recipients:;
*Subject:* *Greetings from MikeJ at PeakSeedsBC.*
I'm appealing to my best customers for just a bit of help in 
raising my profile. 

Recently, I was approached by a reputable seed distributor. 
Pretty good guy, he explained how things work. *Apparently, the way 
it is done is, the breeders pay the magazines and websites, which 
are owned by the seedbanks, for good exposure and cup winnings. The 
seedbanks in turn sell the breeders strains and everyone makes a 
lot of money. He offered me a pretty good deal to take all I could 
produce, and my strains would be sold at the major seedbanks in the 
$60-$100 price range. I'll admit that there was some appeal to just 
being able to focus on breeding and production. *But, I've got good 
regular customers, my order processing and customer service down 
pretty good and I have never believed that those prices were 
reasonable, so I politely declined. Independent has always been my 
way.

The competition is fierce though. Between the out and out 
scammers muddying the waters, the bogus cup winners and the high 
profile banks offering a variety of payment options, it's hard to 
get any attention out there. I rely solely on good word-of-mouth 
for business. 

This is where I'm going to ask for a little help from you. Any 
mention out there in the world wide web helps a lot. There are two 
sites that I'm listed on with a few good reports but I could use 
more. If you could, please got to one or both of these sites and 
put in a good word for me.
www.bestseedbank.com/peak-seeds/
www.seedbankreview.com/peak-seeds/

Also if you are a member of any forums, any mention at all goes a 
long way. Please spread the word in any way possible. Don't be 
afraid to point out any exposure you give me, to me. I like to show 
my appreciation.

Thank you, let me know if I can help you in any way and if all 
you do is continue to give me your business, that is appreciated 
too. MikeJ
​


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> I like his milks...tigers milk
> 1&2
> View attachment 3382008
> View attachment 3382009
> Good smoke.


I traded for a pack of tiger's milk. I hope it's still good.


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I traded for a pack of tiger's milk. I hope it's still good.


Nice,it's some good smoke...

I hit both of them plants with mountain gorilla pollen

I'm ready too dig back in them packs..


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> So....have you grown any of they crosses?
> 
> What don't they keep around?
> 
> Who are you buying from,at 40% more


Nope I have not run one of their crosses. I did just spend 100+ on a pack of Starlet Kush though. I would have never got a chance at those if it wasn't for @akhiymjames being such a stand up guy.

I shouldn't really have to go into what they don't keep around, they have 84 strains listed on Choice Seed Bank with only 17 in stock. They're like Bodhi in this regard, lots of limited crosses. If you snooze you lose.

Sorry, I should have said 30% not 40. The usual price difference between Bodhi and GGG is 20-30 dollars depending on the source.


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Nope I have not run one of their crosses. I did just spend 100+ on a pack of Starlet Kush though. I would have never got a chance at those if it wasn't for @akhiymjames being such a stand up guy.
> 
> I shouldn't really have to go into what they don't keep around, they have 84 strains listed on Choice Seed Bank with only 17 in stock. They're like Bodhi in this regard, lots of limited crosses. If you snooze you lose.
> 
> Sorry, I should have said 30% not 40. The usual price difference between Bodhi and GGG is 20-30 dollars depending on the source.


That's a lot more clearly posted...

So,the price of the seeds is what it sounds like you don't like

Most of them crosses that are out of stock,have been put to use in other crosses..like bodhi,and many other breeders..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2015)

The breeders move on to further generations. They find something that works better or a better backcross.

The seed banks never take down old listings.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I traded for a pack of tiger's milk. I hope it's still good.


That's one I regret not grabbing when I had the chance. Grabbed Space Cake ughhh but I'm sure that one is fire too.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's a lot more clearly posted...
> 
> So,the price of the seeds is what it sounds like you don't like
> 
> Most of them crosses that are out of stock,have been put to use in other crosses..like bodhi,and many other breeders..


No actually their price isn't bad, when they start asking 150+ for a pack is when I start to get annoyed about prices. I have no problem paying a hundred bucks for some quality genetics.

What I was really trying to point out is that GGG markets themselves as a brand that provides medicinal marijuana on a "consistent basis" but like Sativied pointed out, they're limited release strains and in a couple years it will be hard for a patient to get that same strain that helped them. Which means that patient won't be able to get that medicinal strain on a consistent basis.

Also, the most common diagnosis used to get a MMJ card in my state and I believe others, is chronic pain, which means there aren't too many available strains offered by GGG that would help a large portion of the medical community (going off their descriptions.)

I'm not bashing GGG quality in any way, just pointing out that it seems a lot of these complaints people are aiming at Bodhi could be applied to a lot of breeders or "pollen chuckers" (as Sativied calls them) who charge people more than Bodhi, while claiming they're doing it for the medical community.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 27, 2015)

anything above 80$/pk. = dickhead


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 27, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> And what marijuana breeder grows millions of plants at once? I just posted an email from Mike J from Peak Seeds that explains what I'm talking about. The basic wal-martizing of the weed industry.
> 
> Again:
> *From:* "Peak" <[email protected]>
> ...


I'm not sure what your point here is. I understand there is synergy between the seed banks and magazines. My original point was that preservation of original genetics is important so we can recreate old lines. You suggested this wasn't realistic and used humans as an example. Humans are a bad example and it is indeed very possible.

I think we all understand that growing millions of plants isn't realistic right now. That does mean it will never be realistic. Commercial breeding programs grow millions and millions of plants out to find what they are looking for (tomatoes etc). It also means that preservation of the original landraces (and others that have since been line bred and have had good results) is the most realistic work breeders can do today for future breeders tomorrow... It only takes a small # of seeds (around 30 statistically) to successfully preserve the entire genome.


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> No actually their price isn't bad, when they start asking 150+ for a pack is when I start to get annoyed about prices. I have no problem paying a hundred bucks for some quality genetics.
> 
> What I was really trying to point out is that GGG markets themselves as a brand that provides medicinal marijuana on a "consistent basis" but like Sativied pointed out, they're limited release strains and in a couple years it will be hard for a patient to get that same strain that helped them. Which means that patient won't be able to get that medicinal strain on a consistent basis.
> 
> ...


"*OUR MISSION* is to provide *outstanding quality cannabis* to medical marijuana patients on a consistent basis."

I think it's word play.....

The flowers from these plants,has the ability to help anybody,in one way or another...
If a med patients finds that one plant,that helps...is it not best to keep it as a clone?
Or have someone grow it for them?

Just trying to understand.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> No actually their price isn't bad, when they start asking 150+ for a pack is when I start to get annoyed about prices. I have no problem paying a hundred bucks for some quality genetics.
> 
> What I was really trying to point out is that GGG markets themselves as a brand that provides medicinal marijuana on a "consistent basis" but like Sativied pointed out, they're limited release strains and in a couple years it will be hard for a patient to get that same strain that helped them. Which means that patient won't be able to get that medicinal strain on a consistent basis.
> 
> ...



People can just purchase the clones then... Duh


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> People can just purchase the clones then... Duh


Purchase what clones?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> "*OUR MISSION* is to provide *outstanding quality cannabis* to medical marijuana patients on a consistent basis."
> 
> I think it's word play.....
> 
> ...


I don't think it's very realistic to expect people to keep clones alive to keep their medicinal supply going. It can be a challenging proposition even for the best of us. Just look at Bodhi losing his fathers. 

But this is partly a problem with the legality. It is a problem with philosophy for some too.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> "*OUR MISSION* is to provide *outstanding quality cannabis* to medical marijuana patients on a consistent basis."
> 
> I think it's word play.....
> 
> ...


It is outstanding quality. It absolute y isn't shitty quality.

What exactly is your problem?

If you think clones are better, get clones, if all seeds were stable you wouldn't need clones.

Cannabis is medicine and both gage and bodhi provide high quality genetics to people across the US that have no access to clones.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> "*OUR MISSION* is to provide *outstanding quality cannabis* to medical marijuana patients on a consistent basis."
> 
> I think it's word play.....
> 
> ...


I'm sure they do provide outstanding quality cannabis to medical marijuana patients, while ignoring a large portion of medical marijuana patients.

Here are the available strains from Choice and their effect descriptions:

*All Blues* - soothing and relaxing

*Aloha Grape Stomper* - Healing, clear sativa

*Aspirare* - Creative, uplifting

*Colombian Black* - No effect description, pheno hunt pack, Sativa Dominant

*Afghan Haze* - No effect description, Sativa dominant

*Blue Flame* - Another Haze based line

*Blue In Green* - Another Haze based line

*Classic Twist* - "Day time medicine"

*Giant Steps* - Creative,Functional

*Healing Fields *- Increased "mental knowledge" (great a strain that makes people smarter...) "artistry", "pushes physical pain"

*High Flyer* - Soaring, energetic

*Mindscape* - "artistry enhancer"

*Miss Colombia* - No effect description, landrace Sativa cross

*Orange Juice* - No effect description

*Shadowdancer* - Sativa dominant hybrid, no effect description

*Sugartown Express* - No effect description

*White Buzz* - Invigorates social mood and artistry

I count three, maybe four of their seventeen available strains that are marketed towards medical patients with chronic pain, insomnia or stomach issues. For a breeder that markets themselves as providing quality cannabis to medical patients, I would expect a little more balance to their strain offerings.


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I don't think it's very realistic to expect people to keep clones alive to keep their medicinal supply going. It can be a challenging proposition even for the best of us. Just look at Bodhi losing his fathers.
> 
> But this is partly a problem with the legality. It is a problem with philosophy for some too.


That's crazy...

How is "og" still around?......or is it?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's crazy...
> 
> How is "og" still around?......or is it?


It really isn't crazy. There are so many 'cloning problem' threads out there. And the offspring of these seeds tend to be so variable that you might have to grow out 20 plants or more to find the one that really helps.

These issues have so much more to do with legality than anything else though.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2015)

Oops my bad genuity. I quoted the wrong thing as I'm a little high on aloha right now.


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I'm sure they do provide outstanding quality cannabis to medical marijuana patients, while ignoring a large portion of medical marijuana patients.
> 
> Here are the available strains from Choice and their effect descriptions:
> 
> ...


Like I said in that post,almost any cross,from any breeder can help with most of what you just said......it's hard to tell someone what they will find out of poly seeds...

Is it to much marketing,or not enough?


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oops my bad genuity. I quoted the wrong thing as I'm a little high on aloha right now.


I was going to say sex deprived...but aloha sounds better.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2015)

Back to bodhi, how can you NOT respect a man who travels to search for potent world strains direct from shamans?

I loved looking at the pictures of his trip. You can tell that he is a man who is passionate about what he does. He has personal relationships with people on the bay. People genuinely care for the man.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> I was going to say sex deprived...but aloha sounds better.


Hahhah. I saw you looked at that thread. Nope I'm super happy. I just get worked up thinking about it and I am starting to enjoy chatting on RIU again.

I even found myself helping out the newbie section past couple days.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> Like I said in that post,almost any cross,from any breeder can help with most of what you just said......it's hard to tell someone what they will find out of poly seeds...
> 
> Is it to much marketing,or not enough?


I guess too much marketing? As a medical patient, also caregiving for a medical patient; both of us in need of strains that help with the conditions I mentioned, I find it a little annoying to see a company market themselves as being for medical patients while the majority of their strain offerings are sativas that provide energetic, social highs.

It's sad to see people call Bodhi greedy, a pollen chucker or put him in the same sentence as GHS, there are other companies that are better suited of the labels being thrown around in this thread.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 27, 2015)

the only strain i liked so far is the goji og we run a clinic and in colaborations with other vendors and other cities to open new clinics and working with a few cup winners from high times and secrete cups im still havent had any feed back other than the goji??? impress me?? and i will stock it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoctorFrost (Mar 28, 2015)

Ancient OG would be a good choice, but they are gone forever too. I was lucky enough to score 1 pack from the vault awhile back. I believe the mother was lost at the same time as the appy father.

Tigers Milk is still available as far as I know, from the vault. I just picked up a pack a couple weeks ago. I think they had a good bit of stock. And it is 13 seeds per pack. I'd choose Sunshine Daydream over it tho, both will be gone very soon.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 28, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> Ancient OG would be a good choice, but they are gone forever too. I was lucky enough to score 1 pack from the vault awhile back. I believe the mother was lost at the same time as the appy father.
> \


Likely I read this wrong....but the father of Ancient OG is Snow Lotus.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Mar 29, 2015)

It's all good Amos, I just didn't word it right. What I meant to say is I believe the 72 Iranian (mom to the Ancient OG) was lost at the same time as Bodhi's Appalachian male used in his other crosses. 

There were a few things lost, I just can't remember what all they were. The Green Curry OG is another that is lost I believe. So no more Cheech Wizzards either. 

It really is a shame, I would have loved to seen more come from that 72 Iranian mom. Especially if it is likely an original OG ancestor. I haven't grown mine out yet but from what I see the Ancient OG is gonna be one amazing strain. I am gonna wait until I have room to F2 them and try to breed more towards the landrace mom. Who doesn't love an OG style plant that will grow well outdoors and have good resistance to outdoor elements?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 29, 2015)

I have yet to pop a bad Bodhi bean..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> *Back to bodhi, how can you NOT respect a man who travels to search for potent world strains direct from shamans?*
> 
> I loved looking at the pictures of his trip. You can tell that he is a man who is passionate about what he does. He has personal relationships with people on the bay. People genuinely care for the man.


Oh, I know I'll get trolled but this is the kind of stuff I see as marketing hype. Shamans? really. Again, I'm sure the man, behind Bodhi seeds is a cool guy but these back stories and trips to shamans etc... I just don't buy it. 

I guess I'm a skeptic and I know I have no right to question anything in life but rather I should just accept it. No such thing as marketing or angles. I mean I haven't even grown any of his beans, so how could I have an opinion about the over play of marketing bullshit that all breeders today try to bury their customers in. 

How hard would it be to go to India and spend American money to find any product you want? Not very, actually, it would be super easy. Or even easier just give some local religious looking guy a bag of seeds and then ask him to hand them to you while your buddy takes the picture. All smiles and you just got ancient shaman beans. Easy.


----------



## COGrown (Mar 29, 2015)

I've seen the pics of the trips and I've grown beans from the results. I have experience with landraces going back several years and the man definitely has a way with finding great landrace genetics that haven't been passed on to the seed buying public yet. You can be a skeptic if you want, but that's just more genetic treasure for the rest of us.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2015)

COGrown said:


> I've seen the pics of the trips and I've grown beans from the results. I have experience with landraces going back several years and the man definitely has a way with finding great landrace genetics that haven't been passed on to the seed buying public yet. You can be a skeptic if you want, but that's just more genetic treasure for the rest of us.


They keep doubting him but everyone who's grown his stuff keep saying theres not a bad plant coming from his gear. It shows you how many people have come in here to speak up for him and his gear. If they go over to Breedbay they will see how much he is respected by breeders everywhere and how much he dedicates his life to making great genetics.


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> They keep doubting him but everyone who's grown his stuff keep saying theres not a bad plant coming from his gear. It shows you how many people have come in here to speak up for him and his gear. If they go over to Breedbay they will see how much he is respected by breeders everywhere and how much he dedicates his life to making great genetics.


Yuppie........this is the reason I said its a good thread,it awakes dormant posters,while uncovering fake people.....

I remember not long ago,I was called biased...quick to jump to the defense of GGG.hahahaha,but the same people are doing the same thing in this thread....love it.

It's crazy how the interweb works..


----------



## COGrown (Mar 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> They keep doubting him but everyone who's grown his stuff keep saying theres not a bad plant coming from his gear. It shows you how many people have come in here to speak up for him and his gear. If they go over to Breedbay they will see how much he is respected by breeders everywhere and how much he dedicates his life to making great genetics.


Well, if you grow his landrace gear, there might be some mediocre plants, that's just how it goes, especially if you are growing them indoors. When it comes to his other gear, I've never seen a plant I would consider less than a solid B grade, with at least one A or A+ plant in each pack. The other thing, is if you look at people who have grown strains that are composed of multiple bodhi creations; such as the dirty hippy, bubbashine, and purple unicorn crosses, the results there really speak to his strength as a breeder.

_And on a side note, I really think OP should try a pack of Dream Beaver and see how he feels. If he wants a productive, powerful, fastish, and flavorful sativa strain that is a good representation of the bodhi line. Then, once he has actually grown some bodhi gear, maybe people will actually give a shit about his opinions on the subject. 
_


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yuppie........this is the reason I said its a good thread,it awakes dormant posters,while uncovering fake people.....
> 
> I remember not long ago,I was called biased...quick to jump to the defense of GGG.hahahaha,but the same people are doing the same thing in this thread....love it.
> 
> It's crazy how the interweb works..




Did I hit a nerve?

The difference between you and I is that if someone has a bad experience with a pack of Bodhi seeds I don't give a rats behind. Who am I to doubt them, and why would I care? 

You on the other hand fall all over yourself to stick up for Gage calling people haters that don't slobber all over Gage's knob.

"Ambition". lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 29, 2015)

I would like to try some Bodhi strains, which are the easiest to grow in organic soil, easy to trim and taste the best? Thanks guys!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I would like to try some Bodhi strains, which are the easiest to grow in organic soil, easy to trim and taste the best? Thanks guys!


I'm on my first Bodhi grow with the test beans I'm flowering now but I haven't heard many people say his gear is hard to grow and everyone loves mostly everything so pick what you think you would like to grow and go from there. I know everyone loves the Sunshine Daydream and I'm eager to see whats in them as I'll be popping a few of mines next week but I don't think you can go wrong with anything from him


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2015)

So anyone that tries to investigate a complaint is sucking the breeders dick?

Interesting theory.


----------



## BadInfluence (Mar 29, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I would like to try some Bodhi strains, which are the easiest to grow in organic soil, easy to trim and taste the best? Thanks guys!


Of the ones available at the attitude right now i have only grown Jabba's stash and i can really recommend it. It's Bubba Kush x Snow Lotus and it is very Kushy, coffee smelling and not too bad to trim. Great smoke, will def grow again.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So anyone that tries to investigate a complaint is sucking the breeders dick?
> 
> Interesting theory.


Are you talking to me? If so, that's not what I said.

Interesting interpretation.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Are you talking to me? If so, that's not what I said.
> 
> Interesting interpretation.





st0wandgrow said:


> Did I hit a nerve?
> 
> The difference between you and I is that* if someone has a bad experience* with a pack of Bodhi seeds I don't give a rats behind. Who am I to doubt them, and why would I care?
> 
> ...


I see it as genuity looking into the problem to better understand what happened, and then getting flamed for saying it could be due to error (heat/nutes/stress). So he calls those people haters. 

You say that makes him a dick sucker.

Earlier this week there was a guy who came to the gage thread saying his plant hermied. He posted a pic with ONLY nutsacks. We were like, looks like a regular male to us. A hermie would have hair (pistils) growing amongst the balls. Then he said "hair no hair, I still can't use it." 

That is an example of someone who just wants to hate without justification.

Genuity is in here defending bodhi right now. Are his lips also wrapped around bodhi's cock?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2015)

I read back into your dispute with genuity and I honestly don't get it. I also remember you all agreeing to play nice yet you still jump on him at the start of this thread.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 29, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I see it as genuity looking into the problem to better understand what happened, and then getting flamed for saying it could be due to error (heat/nutes/stress). So he calls those people haters.
> 
> You say that makes him a dick sucker.
> 
> ...


Are you super high right now or something?? Re-read my post. Nowhere did I say, or insinuate that Genuity was riding the breeders jock. What I said was everyone that DOESN'T slobber all over GGG is a hater to Genuity. 

See the difference there??

He stated that there hasn't been one legitimate complaint in that entire 400+ page thread. Not one. All haters. That's a fucking joke.... which I'm sure you won't see or acknowledge. 

You guys are starting to sound like the TGA weed nerd crew. Say something bad about the breeder or his gear and the fan club comes in swinging.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Are you super high right now or something?? Re-read my post. Nowhere did I say, or insinuate that Genuity was riding the breeders jock. What I said was everyone that DOESN'T slobber all over GGG is a hater to Genuity.
> 
> See the difference there??
> 
> ...


Ah my bad. I must of read it wrong.


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Are you super high right now or something?? Re-read my post. Nowhere did I say, or insinuate that Genuity was riding the breeders jock. What I said was everyone that DOESN'T slobber all over GGG is a hater to Genuity.
> 
> See the difference there??
> 
> ...


And as I always say,show this post.....I'm sure you should have it by now.

And when you post,that quote ...you may want to re-read it your self.

Or better yet,who did I shit on/put in some kind of hate class?

Pleases follow through with finding that quote...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> And as I always say,show this post.....I'm sure you should have it by now.
> 
> And when you post,that quote ...you may want to re-read it your self.
> 
> ...



My post:



st0wandgrow said:


> True, but it works both ways. Some people have good experiences with a given breeder, and will have good things to say, and others have not so good experiences, and will have some negative things to say. These comments shouldn't be met with such ridicule. Take the negative comments in stride, and move on. A lot of the drama in this thread is a direct result of people affiliated with gage being too sensitive over negative feedback.


Your response:



genuity said:


> Not true.....I still have yet to see anything other than bashing....IMO
> Who's post was met with ridiculed?


Your response to me saying that you guys need to chill out over negative feedback about Gage gear is "I still have yet to see anything other than bashing".

Really? Me, kgp, greenghost, yodaweed, etc. None of us have had a legitimate beef? Just bashing.

That's just one example. There are dozens more (not just from you) of Gage testers getting WAY too defensive. Shit, go back to page one of the thread and start reading. Doesn't take long to see what I'm talking about. If I owned GGG I'd tell you all to cut it out. Costing the company business.


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> My post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KGP is the only one,that I seen come with honest information...and I was not even around when that started.if you going to sit here and tell me ghost was being real....you are very delusional.

How did I knock yodaweed?

Is that not my opinion?
Or should I not have one?

Still waiting for that hate post,that you say I posted...


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 30, 2015)

I definitely would agree with some gage fanboys losing the company business. In my mind I equate the company with a few fanatics that I thought until recently were PART OF THE COMPANY. id be pissed if I were the company owner. Really a bad look imo.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 30, 2015)

Ps. I have some crazy crazy mutants from the grapestomper og I popped. I'd post them but I'm sure im "just not doing it right" lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> KGP is the only one,that I seen come with honest information...and I was not even around when that started.if you going to sit here and tell me ghost was being real....you are very delusional.
> 
> How did I knock yodaweed?
> 
> ...


Go read the thread yourself. After that, if you still feel like you guys field these complaints without getting all defensive and butt hurt then you're delusional. I'm not the only one to point this out either. Pretty well established at this point. GGG weed nerds.


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Go read the thread yourself. After that, if you still feel like you guys field these complaints without getting all defensive and butt hurt then you're delusional. I'm not the only one to point this out either. Pretty well established at this point. GGG weed nerds.


Go figure...baseless claims


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> KGP is the only one,that I seen come with honest information
> .


Which part of what I posted was dishonest? I ran one pack, 8 sprouted, 2 were females, and one was a hermie. I ran both again from clone, and the same one hermied. I posted pictures and everything. I didn't care for the smoke either, but that's subjective.

That's not being honest? Were you in my garden at the time? How in the fuck would you know if I'm being honest?

I have no other conclusion to draw than you're a fan-boy. Aside form TGA weed nerds, I've never seen someone get so defensive, and spend so much time trying to refute negative feedback about a breeder. I would make the exact same post in the Bodhi thread if I had a similar experience with a pack of his seeds..... but it wouldn't be met with such butt hurt. It would be one post and move on.


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Which part of what I posted was dishonest? I ran one pack, 8 sprouted, 2 were females, and one was a hermie. I ran both again from clone, and the same one hermied. I posted pictures and everything. I didn't care for the smoke either, but that's subjective.
> 
> That's not being honest? Were you in my garden at the time? How in the fuck would you know if I'm being honest?
> 
> I have no other conclusion to draw than you're a fan-boy. Aside form TGA weed nerds, I've never seen someone get so defensive, and spend so much time trying to refute negative feedback about a breeder. I would make the exact same post in the Bodhi thread if I had a similar experience with a pack of his seeds..... but it wouldn't be met with such butt hurt. It would be one post and move on.


So now it's just about you....what did I say that was so bad to you,about your GGG grow?
If I remember,I said it sucks you got herms...then I posted pics of the ones I grew..and gave my feedback....and you must of got to feeling some type of way....then you put yourself in a shit class,you did that not me...

You just like trying to jump in the middle of conversation...attention seeker....IMO


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 30, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> I definitely would agree with some gage fanboys losing the company business. In my mind I equate the company with a few fanatics that I thought until recently were PART OF THE COMPANY. id be pissed if I were the company owner. Really a bad look imo.


Hello Brekfist.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 30, 2015)

As @kgp said: Never argue with fools, from a distance nobody can tell which is which.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 30, 2015)

I thought this was a Bodhi thread. 

FP didn't like what I was saying about GGG and was all "anyway back to Bodhi"

Now you all are in here doing the same thing.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> So now it's just about you....


No, I'm using myself as an example of how you are playing know it all here, pretending to know who's bringing facts and who's just bashing. You don't know, you're just butt hurt any time someone doesn't have all positive feedback about GGG.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 30, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I thought this was a Bodhi thread.
> 
> FP didn't like what I was saying about GGG and was all "anyway back to Bodhi"
> 
> Now you all are in here doing the same thing.


One of bodhi's real popular strains (goji og) just got to seedvaultofca with this restock and I dont have any money tp buy them!! First grab of bodhi I did I bought from seedsman, ordered the goji but it got nabbed by customs and they were out of stock on my reship. 
So the question is do I start selling my plasma so I can get a pack of goji which I have wanted for ever! Lol jk but I really want that amd ssdd and I think I cpuld be done grabbing bodhi for a hwile with those in my stash.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 30, 2015)

Never grown any Bodhi. But these pics are making me want to!


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 30, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> One of bodhi's real popular strains (goji og) just got to seedvaultofca with this restock and I dont have any money tp buy them!! First grab of bodhi I did I bought from seedsman, ordered the goji but it got nabbed by customs and they were out of stock on my reship.
> So the question is do I start selling my plasma so I can get a pack of goji which I have wanted for ever! Lol jk but I really want that amd ssdd and I think I cpuld be done grabbing bodhi for a hwile with those in my stash.


Yea I got the stock list from them and was shocked to see Goji but I think I want to try Blue Tara more and have had Jabbas Stash on my too buy list for awhile. I might miss out on the 2 for 1 deal unfortunately but who knows, they may do it again.

Here are some Headtrip tops at day 40 of 12/12. Let the swell begin!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Which part of what I posted was dishonest? I ran one pack, 8 sprouted, 2 were females, and one was a hermie. I ran both again from clone, and the same one hermied. I posted pictures and everything. I didn't care for the smoke either, but that's subjective.
> 
> That's not being honest? Were you in my garden at the time? How in the fuck would you know if I'm being honest?
> 
> I have no other conclusion to draw than you're a fan-boy. Aside form TGA weed nerds, I've never seen someone get so defensive, and spend so much time trying to refute negative feedback about a breeder. I would make the exact same post in the Bodhi thread if I had a similar experience with a pack of his seeds..... but it wouldn't be met with such butt hurt. It would be one post and move on.


Did you ever get in contact with the breeder to see if they would send you out a pack for your trouble?

I believe people suggested that to you in the gage thread.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 30, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hello Brekfist.


Speak of the devil. Wonder how much biz this guys lost for the company?

I was sure either this guy or genuity owned the company. Nope. Just fanboys. Lol.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 30, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> As @kgp said: Never argue with fools, from a distance nobody can tell which is which.


Which one are you? I e read you're responses in the Gage theead to people. What a total ass you are. Seems to be the general consensus.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2015)

Besides subcool, which breeders have actually started their own threads?

Why would you assume a person is the breeder/distributer/stockholder whatever?


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2015)

Just sad....just sad......how many times you going to calm back now?


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 30, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Besides subcool, which breeders have actually started their own threads?
> 
> Why would you assume a person is the breeder/distributer/stockholder whatever?


Well there was loompas thread and what was later called a fake loompa so idk if it was him or not but I think we all know what that thread ddevolved to lol.


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Besides subcool, which breeders have actually started their own threads?
> 
> Why would you assume a person is the breeder/distributer/stockholder whatever?


People love to make an ass..out of themselves .assuming things


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 30, 2015)

Uh? Because only a breeder/stockholder or the most sick riding of fanboys would cry the way some do in the Gage thread? Seriously? If you can't see what I'm saying you may have also fallen into the weed nerd GGG gang. I grew many GGG packs and found zero special in any of them. Guess I can't grow though right?!? Lol


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> People love to make an ass..out of themselves .assuming things


Oh shut up. Who do think you are? Lol. You always come across as a bitch ass nigga.


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Oh shut up. Who do think you are? Lol. You always come across as a bitch ass nigga.


Oh...I bet not defend myself.

Like I said,this thread brings out the fakes..


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 30, 2015)

And if you AINT the owner of Gage then you SURE know how to slob a knob!


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> Oh...I bet not defend myself.
> 
> Like I said,this thread brings out the fakes..


lol. If you don't like GGG youre a "fake" now. How real are you homie? Posing like you're someone on here. Lol. Kinda sad.


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> And if you AINT the owner of Gage then you SURE know how to slob a knob!


Still got that green point sticker on your mini borad...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2015)

Alot of homophopic insults being tossed about.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> Still got that green point sticker on your mini borad...


Green point? Lolololol. No I wasn't one of the suckers that bought into the hermie hype. We're you? Lmao!

And what's a mini borad? Sounds rad.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 30, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Did you ever get in contact with the breeder to see if they would send you out a pack for your trouble?
> 
> I believe people suggested that to you in the gage thread.


I've posted this a couple times in the gage thread. Skunk Munkie reached out to me and offered to replace them. That was very nice of him. I thanked him for the offer, but decided not to take him up on it. I wasn't looking for handouts when I posted the results of my grow. 

My problem is less about GGG, and more about the fact that people apparently can't post their experiences honestly without being called a liar or whatever. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 30, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> So the question is do I start selling my plasma so I can get a pack of goji which I have wanted for ever! Lol jk but I really want that amd ssdd and I think I cpuld be done grabbing bodhi for a hwile with those in my stash.


I love Goji, and I'm no Bodhi fan boy by any means. I given away more Bodhi beans [ appy pappys ] than I've kept. But Goji is an elite strain, in my opinion and experience. Not one fem, whether goji or a goji cross has ever turned out less than A, even with some variances. Your remaining plasma will thank you for the buy.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 30, 2015)

I'll post my GGG mutants. But word is there's a mod/GGG fan man that deletes real posts like that. All the other boards know this. At least you can get real GGG info on other sites. Yall seen the GGG hermie thread on IC? Lol. Keeping it real.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 30, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Alot of homophopic insults being tossed about.


That's how ' the posse ' always out themselves.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've posted this a couple times in the gage thread. Skunk Munkie reached out to me and offered to replace them. That was very nice of him. I thanked him for the offer, but decided not to take him up on it. I wasn't looking for handouts when I posted the results of my grow.
> 
> My problem is less about GGG, and more about the fact that people apparently can't post their experiences honestly without being called a liar or whatever. It's ridiculous.


I read the posts following your experience. I thought madhamish was very calm and tried to connect you to some help. 

Genuity's comment was just him walking in and making a passing comment on his OPINION of genetic potential vs grower experience/error. It was not connected to your post by quotes.


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> I'll post my GGG mutants. But word is there's a mod/GGG fan man that deletes real posts like that. All the other boards know this. At least you can get real GGG info on other sites. Yall seen the GGG hermie thread on IC? Lol. Keeping it real.


More baseless claims....


"Word is".......here we go again.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 30, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I love Goji, and I'm no Bodhi fan boy by any means. I given away more Bodhi beans [ appy pappys ] than I've kept. But Goji is an elite strain, in my opinion and experience. Not one fem, whether goji or a goji cross has ever turned out less than A, even with some variances. Your remaining plasma will thank you for the buy.


Damn I wanna grow goji shit always looks like fire but it's always out of stock!


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> More baseless claims....
> 
> 
> "Word is".......here we go again.


Ok I'll post them. Not hard to do. Word is? The fuck you talking about big dog?

Imo Gage had shitty packs when I popped them. Now on my last try with them I have mutants.

Baseless claims? You're a weird dude.

Ever since sativied called out Gage for taking Dutch genetics your butthurt has been extra strong. That GGG weed not working for us? Lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2015)

This is a forum, people debate on forums. Some more tactfully than others. 

We are all just sitting here smoking/drinking coffee/checking our phones to reach out and communicate with other stoners/growers.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've posted this a couple times in the gage thread. Skunk Munkie reached out to me and offered to replace them. That was very nice of him. I thanked him for the offer, but decided not to take him up on it. I wasn't looking for handouts when I posted the results of my grow.
> 
> My problem is less about GGG, and more about the fact that people apparently can't post their experiences honestly without being called a liar or whatever. It's ridiculous.


I think defending any breeder or company, unless you're personally invested, is a bit ridiculous honestly. Like two assholes fighting over which taste better, pepsi od coca cola. Who cares?

edit: I didn't mean to post that first part I just deleted. Was a comment from the other day that I didn't post. cheers.


----------



## kgp (Mar 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> Like I said in that post,almost any cross,from any breeder can help with most of what you just said......it's hard to tell someone what they will find out of poly seeds...
> 
> Is it to much marketing,or not enough?


I've re-read the posts of the GGG thread. Knowing what I know now, I think I can make a update to my complaint, or opinion. (However you want to take it)

Without growing a pack or two, one would not know what to expect. I was clearly looking for a mother dominant plant. That was all I was after. 

Did I find what I was looking for? No.

Was I dissapointed? Yes.

I may have directed some disappointment into what some would consider anger or frustration.

When things got heated they put me on the defense, when I should have walked away. I felt it was important to comunicate my experiences for others who like me, we're looking for a mother Dom phenotype.

I know what ggg seeds will produce. I know many will find good things in them and many are happy retuning customers. That's cool. I wish everyone success and happiness.

Bodhi is another that I've tried and though my experiences are much more limited than my GGG experiences. Out of the few I've grown, like genuity stated, they are definitely polyhybrids and thinking you will find a perticular pheno is slim to none.

You have to know when buying these seeds that you are opening the unknown. What you get could be any bodies guess. Not what some might want when trying to track down genetics. but great for others who want a cannabis plant that smokes and gets you high.

With all that being said, I am sure that we all have much more in common then indifferent. We all are passionate about our medicine and some may have a loyalty to specific breeders. Bodhi seems like an awesome guy. I would love to sit down with the man and put some smoke in the air and hear about some of his experiences. All I preach is respect. Respect each others opinions whether they are what you feel or not. In order to get respect you have to give it. It's a mutual thing. 

When someone makes a claim that you don't agree with you can ignore, thank the person for sharing their experience, or respectfully disagree stating facts and experiences. 

We should never attck people's characters or call them liars or send insults. 

If the person is a liar or hater they will probably be exposed sooner or later by digging hire own hole. After a little while they will be easy to spot.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 30, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Damn I wanna grow goji shit always looks like fire but it's always out of stock!


They think you are a previously banned member who keeps coming back under different names. But the fact that you just quoted amos in a calm voice may put all that to bed lol.

Btw, not calling you out but what all ggg straims have you run. Curious because I made my first purchase from them not long ago.


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2015)

kgp said:


> I've re-read the posts of the GGG thread. Knowing what I know now, I think I can make a update to my complaint, or opinion. (However you want to take it)
> 
> Without growing a pack or two, one would not know what to expect. I was clearly looking for a mother dominant plant. That was all I was after.
> 
> ...


100


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My thing is I don't doubt bodhi's gear, I don't doubt ggg gear. I've seen the grows on here and shit looks on point. I'm just saying I don't believe any of the magical treks to find shaman grown landraces blah, blah, blah or caring about patients needs.
> 
> Millionaires/investors came to Colorado and washington to invest, found guy they liked, hooked him up with the hundreds of thousands of dollars to get this rolling, pays people to interact with customer online via forums, pays top dollar for male "stud" plants from creditable farmers worldwide or just grows enough males to find phenomenal males, pays top dollar for elite cut females, pays for advertising, and then profits off said efforts.
> 
> ...


It is entirely plausible that someone could stage photos and try to market themselves out that way. 

I see your point. 

I don't believe that is the case myself. It comes across as very genuine to me. 

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/717415-post36.html


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm sure there is great plants in GGG arsenal. What bothers me is the when people are called "liars" "baseless claims" "you just can't grow" etc when one is unhappy with a plant. This happens more than anywhere else in the Gage thread by a few members that we all know and "love". These few people think that every seed in every pack of Gage is the holy grail shaman zombie bud. Simply not true in the slightest bit. I can't understand having an allegiance to a company that breeds seeds. That's insane to me. But then I'm not one who needs to be dressed in designer top brand gear at all times. In some other thread on the net there is probably some Tommy Hilfiger fanboy defending all gear made by tommy and how fire it is. He is also wrong. Lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 30, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> It is entirely plausible that someone could stage photos and try to market themselves out that way.
> 
> I see your point.
> 
> ...


Sorry, Pie. I meant to not post that. Was high having one of my conspiracy trips, lol. I honestly would like to think Bodhi is what he appears, but I also happen to be a historian by trade and history is full of tricksters. Cheers.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 30, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> They think you are a previously banned member who keeps coming back under different names. But the fact that you just quoted amos in a calm voice may put all that to bed lol.
> 
> Btw, not calling you out but what all ggg straims have you run. Curious because I made my first purchase from them not long ago.


Who do?
What? Soy confuso.

I grown orange juice (one of the worst plants I've ever grown) daybreaker- not bad but SO not the description. 
Cherry puff- jo phenos everywhere. No thanks. Talisman - my favorite one but the yield was weaksauce.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 30, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> We are all just sitting here smoking/drinking coffee/checking our phones to reach out and communicate with other stoners/growers.


You think? It looks more like a 2 person contest - who can say 'butthurt' the most......



natro.hydro said:


> They think you are a previously banned member who keeps coming back under different names. But the fact that you just quoted amos in a calm voice may put all that to bed lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2015)

In my case, I ask questions because I want answers. I want to see the problem, understand the problem, and know what to avoid if I were to be growing the same thing. 

On the other hand, if it is a preflower in question I would want the person to be sure it was full herm before tossing it. Noone likes a reduced harvest.

@st0wandgrow In your case yah that plant was popping nanners out. Maybe it was a nute sensitive plant, maybe it was sterile nanners. Was it daybreaker? I believe yoda just said his pollen from daybreaker was sterile. Did you find and seeds in the bud and if so how much.

From sharing information we can make better informed decisions on our grows and purchases.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 30, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Who do?
> What? Soy confuso.


A former member here "brek/mr mustache" was banned, came back, banned, etc.... and now new members get accused of being him on the regular. His plant pics and his use of the caps button gave him away to me every time. lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2015)

It is amazing how much marital counseling helps on a forum.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 30, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> You think? It looks more like a 2 person contest - who can say 'butthurt' the most......


Oh dont take it as a slight or some shit amos, I jist simply meant you 2 cant be in the same thread as each other without foaming at the mouth, regardless of who instigates it in anyone instance. 
Plus silky mane is testing some jaws seeds and of o remember brek/moustache saod he wouldnt be testong for anyone anymore. I cpild give a shit really just thoight dide didnt deserve to have a previous members transgressions passed to him.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 30, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> In my case, I ask questions because I want answers. I want to see the problem, understand the problem, and know what to avoid if I were to be growing the same thing.
> 
> On the other hand, if it is a preflower in question I would want the person to be sure it was full herm before tossing it. Noone likes a reduced harvest.
> 
> ...


It was a Grape Puff. I grow in an amended organic soil, so I usually don't have nutrient related issues. I suppose it is possible though. It seeded up quite a few plants, which I just turned in to hash, so it wasn't a total loss.

I had to move the plants grown from seed around a bit due to adjusters/contractors having to be in my flower room. I thought that may have contributed to the hermie, so I ran them both again from clone even though I already knew at that point I wasn't crazy about the smoke. Same plant hermied again.

This kind of stuff happens from time to time. I get it. I should be able to report my experience to the community though, good or bad.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 30, 2015)

st0wandgrowpost: 11458180 said:


> A former member here "brek/mr mustache" was banned, came back, banned, etc.... and now new members get accused of being him on the regular. His plant pics and his use of the caps button gave him away to me every time. lol


For real though, he is one if akind thays for sure lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> It was a Grape Puff. I grow in an amended organic soil, so I usually don't have nutrient related issues. I suppose it is possible though. It seeded up quite a few plants, which I just turned in to hash, so it wasn't a total loss.
> 
> I had to move the plants grown from seed around a bit due to adjusters/contractors having to be in my flower room. I thought that may have contributed to the hermie, so I ran them both again from clone even though I already knew at that point I wasn't crazy about the smoke. Same plant hermied again.
> 
> This kind of stuff happens from time to time. I get it. I should be able to report my experience to the community though, good or bad.


Yes you should.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> A former member here "brek/mr mustache" was banned, came back, banned, etc.... and now new members get accused of being him on the regular. His plant pics and his use of the caps button gave him away to me every time. lol


Lol! I been banned from one forum in my life. A bunch of us from bb went on a cop forum and messed with them..... That was in my younger days tho


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm a horse! Neigh!

Fo real tho I ain't trying to hate. Just bugs me when you can't speak the truth about plants because people have affiliations with the company. And my personal experience with Gage was not awesome


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 30, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I read the posts following your experience. I thought madhamish was very calm and tried to connect you to some help.


BTW, you're right about this Pie. MH was very helpful and didn't take offense to my posts at all.

While I'm busy calling people out for the opposite, it's only fair to acknowledge someone who was being helpful.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 30, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Oh dont take it as a slight or some shit amos



Barely moved the needle on my 'GaS' meter....hence, the _one smiley only _reply.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 30, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Barely moved the needle on my 'GaS' meter....hence, the _one smiley only _reply.


Im bad at interpreting smiley emotions, so it jist seemed like something I said rubbed ya wrong


----------



## ninja1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Grown sunshine day dream and was blown away best strain ive ever grown yielded well was frosty as fuck and smoked a treat. Because of this im gonna be running love dawg and jabbas stash. Enjoy something different other than the usual cheese here in the uk.


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2015)

kgp said:


> I've re-read the posts of the GGG thread. Knowing what I know now, I think I can make a update to my complaint, or opinion. (However you want to take it)
> 
> Without growing a pack or two, one would not know what to expect. I was clearly looking for a mother dominant plant. That was all I was after.
> 
> ...


But..I have never attacked anyone's,but I will call it like I see it...
And I have never tryst to stop anyone from posting....

Insults...not me.but with in these last few pages,I sure have been...

Lots of post get overlooked...


$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Oh shut up. Who do think you are? Lol. You always come across as a bitch ass nigga.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2015)

ninja1 said:


> Grown sunshine day dream and was blown away best strain ive ever grown yielded well was frosty as fuck and smoked a treat. Because of this im gonna be running love dawg and jabbas stash. Enjoy something different other than the usual cheese here in the uk.


Nothing but high glowing reports on that one. I don't think there is anybody that's grown that one have a bad complaint. I've even seen some people do some crosses with it and those turned out amazing too. Somebody over at BB used a male on TER Remix and he said once you smoke it it's like taking ecstasy lol. I believe him to cus I had a family member say the same about the Oscar Goodman I tested for SinCity. He said is was like taking Viagra lol


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> But..I have never attacked anyone's,but I will call it like I see it...
> And I have never tryst to stop anyone from posting....
> 
> Insults...not me.but with in these last few pages,I sure have been...
> ...


Just keeping it real homie. 

100 and all that.


----------



## kgp (Mar 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> But..I have never attacked anyone's,but I will call it like I see it...
> And I have never tryst to stop anyone from posting....
> 
> Insults...not me.but with in these last few pages,I sure have been...
> ...


That quote was to refernce the poly hybrid comment. The rest was in general. Not directed towards you. I don't know if you took it that way or not. And yes there is a bunch of personal attacks flying, and that is to what I hoped to avoid slightly with my post.

We (all of us) can disagree about a perticular strain or breeder with out either one of being bitch ass n******. LOL right?

Btw, I still have some lotus Larry that I found in the fridge. I think I might pop a couple. I heard the lotus cross are less male dominant then the appys. I've only ran two of these crosses before but got two males.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 30, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> One of bodhi's real popular strains (goji og) just got to seedvaultofca with this restock and I dont have any money tp buy them!! First grab of bodhi I did I bought from seedsman, ordered the goji but it got nabbed by customs and they were out of stock on my reship.
> So the question is do I start selling my plasma so I can get a pack of goji which I have wanted for ever! Lol jk but I really want that amd ssdd and I think I cpuld be done grabbing bodhi for a hwile with those in my stash.


I'd donate some blood if it meant a pack of seeds I desperately want. I know you were joking, but do it. People need blood !


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 30, 2015)

For what it's worth my Love Triangle is definitely sweet smelling with very little OG. She's coming down Friday so I don't expect the smell to change much, see what she's like dried and jarred. Still got lots of the pack left to sift threw. 

Structurally I can see the similarities between the Love Triangle and some of the photo's I've seen of the Triangle.


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2015)

All good KGP..

These mothers milk,are doing real good.
Not catching any smells right now,but the yield is going to be insane..


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 30, 2015)

Serious yielding plant there... looks perfect for a vert grow.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 30, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I'd donate some blood if it meant a pack of seeds I desperately want. I know you were joking, but do it. People need blood !


Didnt think about it like that, it is a win win. Plus seedvault is having a april sale so cheaper price on bodhi.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 30, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Didnt think about it like that, it is a win win. Plus seedvault is having a april sale so cheaper price on bodhi.


And they try to call us criminals.... 

Good on you.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 31, 2015)

genuity said:


> KGP is the only one,that I seen come with honest information...and I was not even around when that started.if you going to sit here and tell me ghost was being real....you are very delusional.
> 
> How did I knock yodaweed?
> 
> ...


i wasnt lying when i criticized, or hating. ggg is trying to hard to be like bodhi with their fake hyped up descriptions!. your just like the company you rep....claim to be OG but way too SWEET! any time you think im not keepin it real, come see me! im not hard to find....


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 31, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i wasnt lying when i criticized, or hating. ggg is trying to hard to be like bodhi with their fake hyped up descriptions!. your just like the company you rep....claim to be OG but way too SWEET! any time you think im not keepin it real, come see me! im not hard to find....


Possibly the funniest post I've ever read on here.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 31, 2015)

i forgot to add silky sounds like a cool ass horse!


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 1, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i forgot to add silky sounds like a cool ass horse!


NEIIIIIGHHHHH!!!!
(Snorts and licks salt block)


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2015)

Smoking on this mothers milk....1 mutant,very soft og type smoke..


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 24, 2015)

Bodhi looks better than any other breeder on the globe right now. Respect.
Greenhouse? lol... should have closed up shop long ago. Stick to selling t-shirts and safari-wear.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 27, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Bodhi looks better than any other breeder on the globe right now. Respect.
> Greenhouse? lol... should have closed up shop long ago. Stick to selling t-shirts and safari-wear.


I'd have to disagree. Mike J from peak seeds is more respectable in my opinion. Dude runs his own shop, offers stable genetics you can always get again if you lose them, he doesn't offer 60 strains at a time, charges less and doesn't make up fairytale back stories to sell his "limited", "boutique", "rare", "one of a kind" etc..strains. Sure bodhi has good looking gear but to say he looks better than other breeders, I don't agree. Just saying.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 27, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'd have to disagree. Mike J from peak seeds is more respectable in my opinion. Dude runs his own shop, offers stable genetics you can always get again if you lose them, he doesn't offer 60 strains at a time, charges less and doesn't make up fairytale back stories to sell his "limited", "boutique", "rare", "one of a kind" etc..strains. Sure bodhi has good looking gear but to say he looks better than other breeders, I don't agree. Just saying.


And you still have not run any Bodhi so your opinion is still just as useless as before. Just saying.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 27, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> And you still have not run any Bodhi so your opinion is still just as useless as before. Just saying.


Put me back on ignore if you gonna start this shit, just saying.

Besides, I've never ran doggie nuts seeds or cali connections......


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah because if I haven't ran bodhi I some how am not allowed to have an opinion about how he bullshits. Here's nug in your eye, any breeder can make fire.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 27, 2015)

I think most people don't realize that Bodhi has done more than half a dozen collection trips to Nepal, China, India, Mexico, and more... He offers rare heirlooms and breeding tools that few if any other breeders offer...

most seem to focus on his Appy and snow lotus crosses, but Bodhi's been offering a wide genetic pool for more than a decade.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 27, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'd have to disagree. Mike J from peak seeds is more respectable in my opinion. Dude runs his own shop, offers stable genetics you can always get again if you lose them, he doesn't offer 60 strains at a time, charges less and doesn't make up fairytale back stories to sell his "limited", "boutique", "rare", "one of a kind" etc..strains. Sure bodhi has good looking gear but to say he looks better than other breeders, I don't agree. Just saying.


While I ain't gonna shit on Bodhi - maybe you find the very best of the best plants in his gear. 

But MikeJ is easily the best breeder out there currently that I've experienced. I've run a few different IBLs from a few different breeders. His are by far the best. And that says everything to me. You can always go back and find what you're looking for in his gear, the stability is fantastic on said IBLs and the F1's are literally the definition of an F1 (or about as close as you can get). 

He's clearly doing serious breeding vs chucking pollen most guys do. The PCers can have some nice lines, and I've bought plenty - I ain't hating... but if we're talking about breeding skills there aren't many in his wheelhouse IMO.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm dying to cross MikeJ's Sweet Skunk with something from Bodhi.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 27, 2015)

Tester pic just because.  

I believe this one goes by the name of Dank Zappa?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 27, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'm dying to cross MikeJ's Sweet Skunk with something from Bodhi.


Bodhi has several Sweet Skunk crosses already. Popped Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp over weekend. Dying to see those after seeing the Chem 3 cross


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 27, 2015)

Bodhi's Space mountain (Sweet Skunk clone x Apollo 11g) was an excellent cross that utilized breeder steves clone as well.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bodhi has several Sweet Skunk crosses already. Popped Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp over weekend. Dying to see those after seeing the Chem 3 cross


The Sweet Skunk he uses isn't stable like MikeJ's. I guarantee.. In fact I know it's a polyhybrid 1/1000 (via Breeder Steve) plant because they grew out a huge number when they found the Sweet Skunk cut that's popular. It was from an indica dominant line too with a freak sativa expression IIRC.

I would be surprised if it hybridized as well as an actual IBL which is what MJ's is. It has the original SS in it but then he crossed it Skunk #1 (old stock) and worked it until it was stable and to his liking. IMO it's superior to the Sweet Skunk cut which I have had plenty of.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 27, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> While I ain't gonna shit on Bodhi - maybe you find the very best of the best plants in his gear.
> 
> But MikeJ is easily the best breeder out there currently that I've experienced. I've run a few different IBLs from a few different breeders. His are by far the best. And that says everything to me. You can always go back and find what you're looking for in his gear, the stability is fantastic on said IBLs and the F1's are literally the definition of an F1 (or about as close as you can get).
> 
> He's clearly doing serious breeding vs chucking pollen most guys do. The PCers can have some nice lines, and I've bought plenty - I ain't hating... but if we're talking about breeding skills there aren't many in his wheelhouse IMO.


I definitely ain't shitting on bodhi's strains or his abilities, just I don't need fancy back stories about losing parent plants or shaman seeds. I've repeatedly said that I plan on running bodhi gear and honestly I haven't personally ran any of Mike's or bodhi's stuff but I can read and all I know is Mike J is keeping it very real.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 27, 2015)

I think people are confused about my stance on not just bodhi but every breeder in the game, sin city include hammie. I support all american breeders and will buy seeds from any breeder when I see something I want.

I feel confident that if I buy a pack of bodhi and ran them I would find dank because I have seen several beautiful pictures and journals and I trust many of my fellow RIU'ers judgment.

The only hang up I have, and it isn't even a big deal just something I've noticed, is all the gimmicks and back stories, shit reminds me of American Idol or some dumb show where every contestant has a sad sack back story. That is it. I don't think many american or big money european breeders are exempt from that behavior but from all my research and reading throughout the years, Mike J and some other smaller canadian breeders seem to be more humble in regards to their breeding and marketing practices, IMO. I again have bodhi mark for purchase when space opens up, just like I got space for sin city, HSO, Element, etc...


----------



## stickypaw (Apr 27, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> While I ain't gonna shit on Bodhi - maybe you find the very best of the best plants in his gear.
> 
> But MikeJ is easily the best breeder out there currently that I've experienced. I've run a few different IBLs from a few different breeders. His are by far the best. And that says everything to me. You can always go back and find what you're looking for in his gear, the stability is fantastic on said IBLs and the F1's are literally the definition of an F1 (or about as close as you can get).
> 
> He's clearly doing serious breeding vs chucking pollen most guys do. The PCers can have some nice lines, and I've bought plenty - I ain't hating... but if we're talking about breeding skills there aren't many in his wheelhouse IMO.


 what ibl would you recommend?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 27, 2015)

stickypaw said:


> what ibl would you recommend?


Sweet Skunk is amazing. His blueberry is a very strong representation as well although it's less worked than his NL or Sweet Skunk and significantly more challenging to grow or germinate. I enjoyed his Northern Lights as well but Sweet Skunk is the one IMO.

Keep in mind I'm a sativa head.

I've grown out Herijuana, Sannies Jack and Peyote Purple which are all IBLs from different breeders.

Herijuana was interesting for breeding material and medicine, but ultimately the flavor isn't my bag and I love sativas more than indicas. 

The Jack is interesting too and I'm running it again, but again it's not as well done as MJ's Sweet Skunk IMO.

Peyote Purple has a lot going for it, especially trichrome production but I just found it lacked any kick. It's going to be better for breeding than smoking IMO.


----------



## stickypaw (Apr 27, 2015)

Great info thank you sweet skunk then. blueberry sounds tasty. I have did herijuana liked it


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 27, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> The Sweet Skunk he uses isn't stable like MikeJ's. I guarantee.. In fact I know it's a polyhybrid 1/1000 (via Breeder Steve) plant because they grew out a huge number when they found the Sweet Skunk cut that's popular. It was from an indica dominant line too with a freak sativa expression IIRC.
> 
> I would be surprised if it hybridized as well as an actual IBL which is what MJ's is. It has the original SS in it but then he crossed it Skunk #1 (old stock) and worked it until it was stable and to his liking. IMO it's superior to the Sweet Skunk cut which I have had plenty of.


Beat me to it and gave way more info than I would have hehe. 

Is Bodhi's BS Sweet Skunk not from a cutting but from a phenohunt? 

While on the topic, anyone else here seen Breeder Steve on IG? Looks like BIG TINGS on the horizon.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 27, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Beat me to it and gave way more info than I would have hehe.
> 
> Is Bodhi's BS Sweet Skunk not from a cutting but from a phenohunt?
> 
> While on the topic, anyone else here seen Breeder Steve on IG? Looks like BIG TINGS on the horizon.


I am now more confused about Sweet Skunk than ever. I know that the cut I've had is the same one Chimera uses though so I think the rep I've had is a good one.


----------



## Regular Guy (Apr 27, 2015)

doesn't elfinstone use it as well?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 27, 2015)

Regular Guy said:


> doesn't elfinstone use it as well?


Yep Elfinstone and a couple others. I can't remember off the top of my head though.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 28, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> The Sweet Skunk he uses isn't stable like MikeJ's. I guarantee.. In fact I know it's a polyhybrid 1/1000 (via Breeder Steve) plant because they grew out a huge number when they found the Sweet Skunk cut that's popular. It was from an indica dominant line too with a freak sativa expression IIRC.
> 
> I would be surprised if it hybridized as well as an actual IBL which is what MJ's is. It has the original SS in it but then he crossed it Skunk #1 (old stock) and worked it until it was stable and to his liking. IMO it's superior to the Sweet Skunk cut which I have had plenty of.


So it's really a worked BX or stabilized F1 and not a pure sweet skunk IBL since it has Skunk#1 genetics as the orginal outcross? Isn't he just calling it an IBl to sell seeds since it isn't pure? I've never heard that the sweet skunk came from a indica dominate line.. wasn't steves story that it was a mislabel clone that was mixed in with others?


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 28, 2015)

Here you go, you were correct about the indica dominate f1's. 

I only remember the two unknown tray part 


Sweet Skunk SOL is form Steve. 
SS SoL is NL#5 x Haze (m) *x* Sweet Pink Grapefruit (f)

here more infos :

Sweet Skunk was originally introduced by Spice of Life Seeds in 1994. The heritage was listed as Sensi Seed’s Big Skunk x Sweet Pink Grapefruit (a.k.a. Grapefruit) at the time, but Breeder Steve later speculated that the father was likely a NL x Haze male rather than a Big Skunk. This makes sense; the Southeast Asian “Hazey” bud structure is hard to ignore. Apparently, Steve had obtained two trays of clones for a grow, one labeled “Big Skunk” and the other “NL x Haze.” Upon planting and flowering the clones, one of the trays turned out to have a male that pollinated the crop, producing the seeds sold as Sweet Skunk. (Sometimes unplanned hybridization can yield outstanding individuals.) F1 seeds were planted, and an extreme sativa-leaning selection (SS #10) was chosen out of a roomful of indica-dominant girls. This clone is now known in BC as the original Sweet Skunk clone.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 28, 2015)

coolkid.02 said:


> Here you go, you were correct about the indica dominate f1's.
> 
> I only remember the two unknown tray part
> 
> ...


Well, it's sort of an a big unknown. I do know that it stood out in a room full of otherwise more indica plants which is partly why it got selected in a large run. Also because it's really nice smoke. 

Run Peakseeds Sweet Skunk, you won't be disappointed. It's superior IMO.


----------



## John Dieselman (Nov 16, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> So Bodhi pollen chucks and his plants still shit all over anything being offered by the Dutch? Sweet.
> 
> What is your point with these threads? We should all be purchasing shit genetics from BF and GHS? Maybe Sensi's horrible seed stock? Nothing like ordering Hashplant and getting a Haze.


I was wondering the same thing.


----------

